# 01/08 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: Anniversary Edition



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

@jonmoxley said he has a reply for #LeChampion @IAmJericho, and out of respect will say it face to face in Southaven!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Yay! Thread!

here for Jungle express v Best friends!


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Cody is replying to MJF also
I guess we will see PAC on Dark again, pity


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Card looks fantastic.

Page-Omega dynamic will be good to see.

I think it's time to see some midcard blood feuds that the guys can get their teeth stuck into.


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

Title change, please. Riho needs to drop the belt.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Hopefully Cody laughs at the silly stipulations and tells MJF how it will be - Cage match at Revolution between Cody and MJF. No silly lashes, no hands off policy, no facing Wardlow first. 

I will be let down if there isn't a title change tonight. Though I guess what I want most is a good match above all. 

Janela vs Sabian and Ford are chirping at each other via socials - I still have a feeling it will get too personal and the angle will be dropped.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

umagamanc said:


> Title change, please. Riho needs to drop the belt.


I was hoping the same last week, so let's see if they pull the trigger this week. Unless Riho has decided to show up every week, and even if that is the case, they still need to get the title off of her. It's hurting the women's division very badly. She doesn't talk to cut promos, and even Nakazawa translating hasn't been helpful either.

The faster they get the women's title off of Riho and the tag titles off of SCU, the better they will be.

Will be interesting to see Page turn on Omega this week if they are pulling the trigger.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Hopefully Cody laughs at the silly stipulations and tells MJF how it will be - Cage match at Revolution between Cody and MJF. No silly lashes, no hands off policy, no facing Wardlow first.
> 
> I will be let down if there isn't a title change tonight. Though I guess what I want most is a good match above all.
> 
> Janela vs Sabian and Ford are chirping at each other via socials - I still have a feeling it will get too personal and the angle will be dropped.


Now that would salvage the feud from MJF's off the wall stipulations that he demanded last week.

Same here, as I mentioned in my previous post I'll also be disappointed if there is no title change tomorrow night. They need to get that title off of Riho.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

It's probably going to be a small crowd in an mostly empty venue. I might hold off on a Page heel turn if it was booked. You gotta go ahead with the title change though. Bash at the Beach is next week - how is the Miami venue selling. I'd push back the heel turn to there. Week after is Jericho cruise which is too gimmicky for any big angle. I think the heel turn will happen before Revolution - I think we get Omega vs Hangman vs PAC at the PPV.

I don't get the point of Lucha Bros vs Rhodes Bros - I guess just padding LB record to get them a title shot at Revolution where we can finally be rid of SCU as champs. 

After Revolution we could have Moxley, Lucha Brothers and Kris Statlander as the AEW Champs. I suspect we get Young Bucks vs Dark Order at Revolution as well, and the unveiling of the Exalted One at the first Dynamite in March. 

Revolution could be stacked if it plays out that way - 

Moxley vs Jericho for the AEW TItle
Lucha Brothers vs ACU for AEW Tag Titles
Statlander title defense
Cody vs MJF in a cage
Omega vs PAC vs Hangman
Young Bucks vs TheDark Order
Nyla vs Shanna
Janela vs Sabian


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's probably going to be a small crowd in an mostly empty venue. I might hold off on a Page heel turn if it was booked. You gotta go ahead with the title change though. Bash at the Beach is next week - how is the Miami venue selling. I'd push back the heel turn to there. Week after is Jericho cruise which is too gimmicky for any big angle. I think the heel turn will happen before Revolution - I think we get Omega vs Hangman vs PAC at the PPV.
> 
> I don't get the point of Lucha Bros vs Rhodes Bros - I guess just padding LB record to get them a title shot at Revolution where we can finally be rid of SCU as champs.
> 
> ...


They are giving Kong squash wins lately. I'm guessing they are building up her and Statlander for title.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What they do with Private Party will be interesting they honestly have kind of dropped the ball with them post Bucks win. If they're doing a turn with Page here and giving Private Party the win they have to follow up with some type of story for them


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Looking forward to the whole card for tomorrow night, along with Moxleys answer to Jericho.

Marko Stunt talking about the criticism that he has gotten is interesting.

Riho vs. Statlander, my original thought was that it is too soon for Statlander to win the belt BUT it may not matter since they really need to take it off of Riho.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Kris is about twice the size of Riho and Riho just took a table bump from Nyla Rose after the match last week. All that added up pretty means Kris has to win here. I don't hate Riho, far from it. But at the same time the women's championship, while the matches have been fine, just hasn't been interesting on her. And Kris is the hot hand right now, go with it.

They're slow burning the stuff with Hangman big time so I don't expect anything shocking here, just more dissension between him and The Elite.

The Lucha Bros tag matches can be hit and miss honestly so here's hoping it's more hit with Cody and Dustin and they don't go too overboard with their usual spots. When they get their shit in and the match doesn't go too long, they're great. It goes too long in a normal match with rules, their matches become overkill, IMO. I hope working with a guy like Dustin slows them down a bit. And Dustin working with those guys could be a fun character clash.

And as for Mox, they still have a bit under 2 months until Revolution. And I kind of like the idea that Mox, while at times this pure animal in the ring, is also human and does acknowledge his friendship with Jericho. Makes this feel more personal. So I could see a scenario where he joins Jericho, whether it be sincere or a ploy to take out the IC from within. But at the end of the day I think Mox will decline and we either get a beatdown or an escape.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Seems like a good card. I don't like group tag matches main eventing week in week out


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Couldn't watch the last couple weeks but will check this out. Riho/Kris will be great.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

shandcraig said:


> Seems like a good card. I don't like group tag matches main eventing week in week out


Yeah theres too many tag matches on this show. You have 1 singles match with mid card guys and three tag. Last week I didnt mind tag main event. Because they had Cody/Darby, Moxley/Trent and Dustin/Sammy. Which felt bigger then Sammy/Daniels since it was only Dustin 2nd AEW singles match. 


This week feels like tag over kill with Cody&Dustin and Omega&Page both in tag matches. Especially when Moxley or Jericho don't have matches.


IMO this isn't type of card you put out there to carry over momentum from last week. This feel like a filler show for bigger Bash at Beach show and match ups the next week. 


The only way a show like this is gonna work. If most of these matches aren't very long. With this show being more promo/segment heavy. With big Moxley decision and that whole angle. Along with Cody responding to MJF demands. As well as promos and post match stuff to set things up for two Bash at Beach shows. Let's see if they book it right or not. Cuz this should be a heavy promo and not heavy wrestling show.



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Couldn't watch the last couple weeks but will check this out. Riho/Kris will be great.


I didn't know who Kris Statlander was on Thanksgiving. Now I'm a big fan of hers and will be disappointed if she loses this match. Honestly this match the only match I wanna see. Daniels/Guevara interest me some. But tag matches don't do anything for me. So this woman's match, Moxley/Jericho stuff, Cody response, what Adam Page does post match and somewhat Sammy/Daniels is only what I'm watching for.


----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

Put the belt on Statlander. She's gonna be a star.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm a fan of Riho but I do hopes she drops the belt here. Stat is going to be a star and is probably the second most over female after Riho herself. Give her the strap and have her successfully defend it against Kong at Revolution. Let her drop it later to Nyla or in a Kong rematch later in the year.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

So, are we going to have Page turn, so that Kenny Omega can help put him over as a big deal, too?


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Looks like a solid card.

Mox/Jericho is going to be very interesting.
Bros vs Bros, I like that.
I was shocked last week when Riho won. I'd like to see Statlander go over here.
Hope they keep the slow burn with Hangman turning. I like the idea of him and Omega being successful together, but the tension and heel turn hanging over their heads.
Sammy vs Daniels seems like kind of an odd match.
I'm looking for OC to do some actual wrestling in their match.

Hope it's as good as last week's show.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

They've loaded it up and they're coming off unopposed, so it should beat NXT, since I have no clue what is going on that show.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> They've loaded it up and they're coming off unopposed, so it should beat NXT, since I have no clue what is going on that show.


It looks like a crap show to me...


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

You are all forgetting the Nightmare Collective, they want an answer from Kris also - they will screw her out of the win when she says no

Setting up a match with Melanie Cruise

Riho wont drop the belt until at least Revolution


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah, I also don't think that Riho is losing now as Kris is going to have some things to do with Kong and Brandi. I wouldn't be against cause Kris is one of the best they have.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

If kris doesnt win ive just about given up on the womens divison. 

the nightmare collective does zero for me no desire to see where it goes.

She has to win just has to would be a big booking error if they dont IMO.


----------



## StreetProfitsfan (Jan 22, 2018)

Or the nightmare collective could help her win the match as a last minute effort to have her join them but Kris still says no and that's when their new member (Britt or even Big Swole) comes out and beats the hell out of Statlander 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> Seems like a good card. I don't like group tag matches main eventing week in week out


Yeah that’s been my other big complaint with AEW. I love tag team wrestling but they have taken it to the extreme at times. It’s like they are trying to make up for all those years that Vince has pushed tag team wrestling aside. I think they are trying to blend some of the NJPW style of having multi man tag matches, except at least with NJPW they use them to start up feuds at the start of a tour.

Regardless I’m always hyped for Tuesday and Wednesday nights, you get two really good wrestling shows on each night.

So is Riho vs Statlander not main eventing tonight then? Really they should close the show with this match and probably some Jericho/Mox segment to hook people for next week.

The Wood, asking about the NXT card tonight, they have a 4 way number one contender match for the NA title, two first round Dusty Classic tag tournament matches and Rhea Rippley is supposed to appear. I’m a bit surprised that WWE is still keeping the Dusty tag team tournament which is good that they are showing him respect despite the Rhodes bros being in their own promotion opposing them. For some odd reason I thought that Cody had gotten the trademark on Dusty Rhodes or I could be wrong.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Moxley is on the show. Literally who gives a shit about anything else? It looks terrible.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

captainzombie said:


> Yeah that’s been my other big complaint with AEW. I love tag team wrestling but they have taken it to the extreme at times. It’s like they are trying to make up for all those years that Vince has pushed tag team wrestling aside. I think they are trying to blend some of the NJPW style of having multi man tag matches, except at least with NJPW they use them to start up feuds at the start of a tour.
> 
> Regardless I’m always hyped for Tuesday and Wednesday nights, you get two really good wrestling shows on each night.
> 
> ...


Cody gave them the right to use the name for their tournament

he tweeted about it when people asked him


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cody gave them the right to use the name for their tournament
> 
> he tweeted about it when people asked him


That is good that he did that, at least it keeps the Rhodes name out there and integrity of the tournament still going. I've always through the tournament was well done.

I keep still thinking about Riho being the women's champ, and why didn't AEW just have Kong be the inaugural champion. While she has slowed down quite a bit, she can still go in the ring and is an imposing force. She at least shows up and is even on Dark, plus with the Nightmare Collective the top challenger can go through the group before getting to Kong. Ugh, I need to quit bitching about Riho already, LOL!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

captainzombie said:


> Yeah that’s been my other big complaint with AEW. I love tag team wrestling but they have taken it to the extreme at times. It’s like they are trying to make up for all those years that Vince has pushed tag team wrestling aside. I think they are trying to blend some of the NJPW style of having multi man tag matches, except at least with NJPW they use them to start up feuds at the start of a tour.
> 
> Regardless I’m always hyped for Tuesday and Wednesday nights, you get two really good wrestling shows on each night.
> 
> ...



Its down playing the tag division because its just random matches since they only have so many match ups you can possibly do every week. So i do get it


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's probably going to be a small crowd in an mostly empty venue. I might hold off on a Page heel turn if it was booked. You gotta go ahead with the title change though. Bash at the Beach is next week - how is the Miami venue selling. I'd push back the heel turn to there. Week after is Jericho cruise which is too gimmicky for any big angle. I think the heel turn will happen before Revolution - I think we get Omega vs Hangman vs PAC at the PPV.
> 
> I don't get the point of Lucha Bros vs Rhodes Bros - I guess just padding LB record to get them a title shot at Revolution where we can finally be rid of SCU as champs.
> 
> ...


Theyve actually sold most of the sections according to ticket master


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Aedubya said:


> You are all forgetting the Nightmare Collective, they want an answer from Kris also - they will screw her out of the win when she says no
> 
> Setting up a match with Melanie Cruise
> 
> Riho wont drop the belt until at least Revolution


That's silly Riho already beat all the other woman contenders. Makes more sense to have Statlander vs Kong for title at Revolution. Then some random Riho title match. None of the other woman are deserving of title shot.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it would be cool if Moxley wore his NJPW belt.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I think it would be cool if Moxley wore his NJPW belt.


No it wouldn’t. It would be cool to a tiny percent of fans and nobody else would care


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> Moxley is on the show. Literally who gives a shit about anything else? It looks terrible.


You do know not everyone watches aew for 1 guy right??


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Tell it like it is said:


> You do know not everyone watches aew for 1 guy right??


The quarter hour ratings seem to suggest otherwise.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> The quarter hour ratings seem to suggest otherwise.


Oh cool, so the Moxley stalker cares more about ratings than the actual show...


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Mox should be the opening and close. Mox and Jericho are the stars. That is how you write a TV show. You don't just put the star out there in one segment. You have to create a story within the episode with a beginning, middle and end (unless you're having a special episode with something like a 60 minute royale).


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Mister Sinister said:


> Mox should be the opening and close. Mox and Jericho are the stars. That is how you write a TV show. You don't just put the star out there in one segment. You have to create a story within the episode with a beginning, middle and end (unless you're having a special episode with something like a 60 minute royale).


Thisssssssss.

This goes accross the board for wrestling.... there are no stories within the episode.... just matches and promos. That’s why nobody watches.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Tell it like it is said:


> Oh cool, so the Moxley stalker cares more about ratings than the actual show...


Welcome to the AEW forum!! 




Mister Sinister said:


> Mox should be the opening and close. Mox and Jericho are the stars. That is how you write a TV show. You don't just put the star out there in one segment. You have to create a story within the episode with a beginning, middle and end (unless you're having a special episode with something like a 60 minute royale).


Which is exactly how you overexpose top talent _and_ bore the shit out of viewers.

The show hasn’t even aired yet and the stupidity is already reaching a fever pitch in here.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Tonight's Dynamite is in Marko Stunt's home state so expect him to win the AEW Championship


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

PhilThePain said:


> Tonight's Dynamite is in Marko Stunt's home state so expect him to win the AEW Championship


Oh yes. All they have to do is give him a few seconds of offense and the crying in here is epic.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm just curious how they expect to pay tribute to Memphis wrestling and then have an interaction between an under-developed man and a guy who puts his hands in his pockets. That will be like airing a Pauly Shore movie at a Kubrick tribute.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Wood said:


> I'm just curious how they expect to pay tribute to Memphis wrestling and then have an interaction between an under-developed man and a guy who puts his hands in his pockets. That will be like airing a Pauly Shore movie at a Kubrick tribute.


When a significant amount of people cheer for him more than the small percent that wants to jump off a bridge, they can do whatever te hell they want. Of someones over they're over, dont Matter what we think on here


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Are they even gonna air this tribute on TV? Given their obsession with devoting as much time as possible to in ring, it’ll probably air during commercial or something.

On the bright side, it looks like they sold a good amount of tickets so we should have a great crowd


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

shandcraig said:


> When a significant amount of people cheer for him more than the small percent that wants to jump off a bridge, they can do whatever te hell they want. Of someones over they're over, dont Matter what we think on here


He's over to _that audience_. A sadomasochistic audience that has been pummelled by bad wrestling for years and now subconsciously love people mocking them for being fans. I've used this example before, but if I literally took a shit in an AEW ring. If I literally pulled my pants down, squatted down, and strained until poo came out of my anus and landed in a steamy pile in the middle of the ring -- the crowd would no doubt be disgusted, right? If I then asked for a mic, gestured to my shit and said "WWE creative," the place would start jumping up and down cheering madly. No one denies this. Those are the fans in the building. Disgruntled WWE fans. You have to be careful playing to them. 

Most wrestling fans have tuned out. Most of them hate WWE to the point _they don't follow_. There are far more wrestling fans out there that hate modern wrestling than like it. I know that seems weird, but just think about what happened to all the people who used to watch.

When you're hot, you can get away with stuff. That is true. But AEW is not hot. No one in AEW is truly over at large to the point they are drawing people in. But getting cheers from this crowd is not some holy grail. In many cases, it is a red herring and a crooked path to walk on.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

The Wood said:


> He's over to _that audience_. A sadomasochistic audience that has been pummelled by bad wrestling for years and now subconsciously love people mocking them for being fans. I've used this example before, but if I literally took a shit in an AEW ring. If I literally pulled my pants down, squatted down, and strained until poo came out of my anus and landed in a steamy pile in the middle of the ring -- the crowd would no doubt be disgusted, right? If I then asked for a mic, gestured to my shit and said "WWE creative," the place would start jumping up and down cheering madly. No one denies this. Those are the fans in the building. Disgruntled WWE fans. You have to be careful playing to them.
> 
> Most wrestling fans have tuned out. Most of them hate WWE to the point _they don't follow_. There are far more wrestling fans out there that hate modern wrestling than like it. I know that seems weird, but just think about what happened to all the people who used to watch.
> 
> When you're hot, you can get away with stuff. That is true. But AEW is not hot. No one in AEW is truly over at large to the point they are drawing people in. But getting cheers from this crowd is not some holy grail. In many cases, it is a red herring and a crooked path to walk on.


God what a great post. The scary thing is you’re absolutely right.... those marks would have a stroke they’d be cheering so hard.

The scary/sad part is if you take the AEW crowds and just compare then to the type of people who were in the audience during a Nitro in 1998, it tells you all you need to know about the type of people they’re drawing.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

I think people will be disappointed when Rihi retains tonight. I just cannot see them changing titles on Dynamite yet. They only have 4 PPVs per year and they need something for the viewers to feel that it is worth paying $50 for. Riho will have the title atleast through the end of February at the earliest.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

That's why I'm skeptical of the apparent "TNT must be so happy with the demo numbers" narrative you see circulating. I don't want to dive too far into this, because this is a general episode discussion, and I'm happy to be proven wrong, but while they are getting 18-49 year-olds watching -- what sort of 18-49 year-olds? Are they trend-setters? Looking at the audiences that attend AEW shows, I'm not thinking so. 

Is the cool kid that advertisers want to target because when he starts doing something other people copy watching AEW? Or is it a bunch of mouth-breathers (from the advertisers' perspective)? So much more goes into advertising than "Hey! This show's got 400k young people watching! It must be _cool_. Take our money!"

Until I see a report that AEW and TNT are making a killing off ads and that TNT is more than satisfied with the economic outcomes of AEW, all the gushing over demo numbers and such is surface-level nonsense idealizing potential.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

The show feels more stacked than last weeks. I cant wait!!!


The Wood said:


> That's why I'm skeptical of the apparent "TNT must be so happy with the demo numbers" narrative you see circulating. I don't want to dive too far into this, because this is a general episode discussion, and I'm happy to be proven wrong, but while they are getting 18-49 year-olds watching -- what sort of 18-49 year-olds? Are they trend-setters? Looking at the audiences that attend AEW shows, I'm not thinking so.
> 
> Is the cool kid that advertisers want to target because when he starts doing something other people copy watching AEW? Or is it a bunch of mouth-breathers (from the advertisers' perspective)? So much more goes into advertising than "Hey! This show's got 400k young people watching! It must be _cool_. Take our money!"
> 
> Until I see a report that AEW and TNT are making a killing off ads and that TNT is more than satisfied with the economic outcomes of AEW, all the gushing over demo numbers and such is surface-level nonsense idealizing potential.


The fact that TNT created a Christmas commercial featuring AEW wrestlers that they played dozen of times (I watch alot of NBA, its my favorite sport, Luka Doncic>>>>AEW) tells you that they are happy. 

Why wouldn't they be? AEW is off to the best start of any promotion in the history of wrestling.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Give me Statlander winning the title, a full Hangman heel turn and focus on Jerricho, Moxley and MJF. I don't want any episode feeling like a filler episode, they shouldn't have this mentality.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

It's going to be a good show tonight for sure !


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm nervous about this guy who's even older than JR LOL


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Are they running four man commentary the entire show? I thought he was being used just for DARK?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

This is going to be an extremely awkward announcing team.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I fucking hate this cunt and his stupid screaming. Fuck off.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Lol. Dude selling the chops like Ziggler would.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why does this dude gotta scream like that? ?


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Can someone explain to me why Isaiah Cassidy screams like a biatch?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Man its so annoying hearing him squeal like a girl.

why is it even a thing just bizarre


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Missed the last three weeks because of general Christmas season craziness (work being a bitch and a long-lasting family get-together), so hopefully I haven't missed too much moving and shaking going on.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I doubted whether Private Party were great or just interesting because they are something fresh. But I'm really feeling them tonight. I do anticipate seeing them Wednesdays.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ths scream is so fucking CRINGE


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's kinda ridiculous that Omega and Page is giving so much to these guys. Who are the top stars again????


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

crowd is legit DEAD. 

could hear a pin drop


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oracle said:


> crowd is legit DEAD.
> 
> could hear a pin drop


They're ok. The scream sucks tho


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

TKO Wrestling said:


> The show feels more stacked than last weeks. I cant wait!!!
> 
> 
> The fact that TNT created a Christmas commercial featuring AEW wrestlers that they played dozen of times (I watch alot of NBA, its my favorite sport, Luka Doncic>>>>AEW) tells you that they are happy.
> ...


Lol, why does a commercial prove anything? That could be them wanting to get more word out because they aren't happy. I'm not saying that's the case, but it's no more unreasonably speculative. 

And I just explained a scenario where they wouldn't be. 



Geeee said:


> I'm nervous about this guy who's even older than JR LOL


That AEW fans don't know who Dave Brown is not only betrays a problem with wrestling today, but it's also why I'm not so sure this Memphis tribute is going to go over the way they think it will, lol. There is a massive disconnect between fans of wrestling and AEW fans.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol at there being a dead crowd. They came for rasslin' and they're getting guys who don't know how to work to a crowd yet.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

How u gonna boo PP for no reason then claim this is awesome?


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

The good:

-They finally stared doing recap packages which is essential to episodic TV. The recapped storylines now give fans a bases for what’s happening in the promotion and what might happen tonight

-They recapped the confrontation with Page and PP however nobody could hear it or understand what actually happened.

The bad:

-The crowd is way smaller than what I thought and what was shown on ticketmaster. They seem super dead too.

-Of course, the match is already 15+ minutes ?


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Lets go Kenny!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fucking too long


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Private Party causing Page and Onega accidental hits is a story in case folk aren't paying attention.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Fucking too long


The #1 rule of AEW is every match has to be on obnoxiously long to please the marks


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Did the audio go out for anybody else on TNT


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Private Party causing Page and Onega accidental hits is a story in case folk aren't paying attention.


Crowd doesn’t seem that interested.

Does anyone else have to crank their volume all the way up to get decent sound or is it just me?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

When do Page and Omega get a tag title shot


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who gives a shit about Nakajobber


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Dude said:


> Crowd doesn’t seem that interested.
> 
> Does anyone else have to crank their volume all the way up to get decent sound or is it just me?


Me. On high volume and still sounds low


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I am blown away every week at how badly WWE missed the mark with Pac.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Crowd is fine on FITE TV.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

They’re repeating that fuck mind numbingly stupid angle from a few weeks ago where PAC attacked some random no name, Omega went to look for him during commercial and then it was never mentioned again.

How dumb do you gotta be to repeat that...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Oracle said:


> Man its so annoying hearing him squeal like a girl.
> 
> why is it even a thing just bizarre


Gotta be inclusive.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Decent match but I I felt like Omega and Page should have dominated for longer periods. 

Pac is still assaulting Nakazawa? And Kenny runs to the back yet again....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TNT shouldn't still be having these issue, it makes AEW look bad.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Good to see Omega getting the win


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Dude said:


> They’re repeating that fuck mind numbingly stupid angle from a few weeks ago where PAC attacked some random no name, Omega went to look for him during commercial and then it was never mentioned again.
> 
> How dumb do you gotta be to repeat that...


When you say repeating it, do you mean they are doing it again or they are bringing it back up? Because holy fuck if they are just doing it again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is Page drinking alcohol from random fans


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Me. On high volume and still sounds low


idk how they can’t fix that shit yet


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

The Wood said:


> When you say repeating it, do you mean they are doing it again or they are bringing it back up? Because holy fuck if they are just doing it again.


I mean idk.... the set up is exactly the same as it was last time lol.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Is Page drinking alcohol from random fans


Yep.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Decent match but I I felt like Omega and Page should have dominated for longer periods.
> 
> Pac is still assaulting Nakazawa? And Kenny runs to the back yet again....


I'm all for a running gag though. Just Pac attacking Nakazawa at random places.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oracle said:


> Man its so annoying hearing him squeal like a girl.
> 
> why is it even a thing just bizarre


This. Worst part of PP


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Hangmans gonna get drunk real quick


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Wood said:


> When you say repeating it, do you mean they are doing it again or they are bringing it back up? Because holy fuck if they are just doing it again.


Watch the show


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Jericho Personal Security shirt haha.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Great opening match


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Is Page drinking alcohol from random fans


The fan had a sign that asked him to drink his beer heh.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

This should be interesting. Hoping they pull the trigger on Kris.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Brandi on commentary? Please no...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kris wont win but she should


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Instead of following up with Omega and the attack on his friend that we’re supposed to care about they just go to the next match.

Obviously.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm looking forward to seeing Sammy Guevara vs Falling Angel Christopher Daniels.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Hangman is starting to get consistently good reactions now. Possibly the start of building their first star.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Ughhh the NC are really gonna ruin this.

ffs


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Final Boss time.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Brandi trying way too hard


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

AEW_19 said:


> Hangman is starting to get consistently good reactions now. Possibly the start of building their first star.


Yeah, the crowd loves him. I hope they do not turn him.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hikaru Shida is a babe.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Brandi OD saying what every other normal human thinks....why is the idiot on commentary wearing a mask ??


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

So Brandi can’t wrestle for shit, but she’s fucking hilarious under the headset.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Oh Jesus Christ. I decided I have to watch this. Why? "From the Andromeda Galaxy." 

Brandi is awful, but at least she is putting the stupid in its place. Lol, "I'd rather take a nap than watch this match." She's so fucking horrid on commentary.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The first thing I saw was this goof in a mask. How are people supposed to get into this thing? It's immediately alienating.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

AEW_19 said:


> Hangman is starting to get consistently good reactions now. Possibly the start of building their first star.


Its even working on me! I could not understand the hype behind Hangman at first but the guy is really growing on me. He is right behind MJF at this point on the up and comer list.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Oh Jesus Christ. I decided I have to watch this. Why? "From the Andromeda Galaxy."
> 
> Brandi is awful, but at least she is putting the stupid in its place. Lol, "I'd rather take a nap than watch this match." She's so fucking horrid on commentary.


She’s terrible but she’a saying the shit that everyone’s thinking


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

"I'd rather take a nap than watch this match"

Me too, Brandi. That Riho trash just makes you want to change the channel.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Brandi needs to stop picking on Exhibit.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Brandi is shitting all over the stupid shit on their television, haha. She doesn't mean to either. It's just inherent in her playing a bitch.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Riho's a precious cinnamon bun, but it's time for her to drop the belt so the women's division doesn't get Lesnar'd any further than it has.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

Someone put a sock in her mouth. God shes annoying.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah seem to be clearly setting up the NC getting involved. We havent seen a no contest or DQ yet, this might be the one.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Holy shit, this match is so bad. So much obvious co-operation.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Wood said:


> Brandi is shitting all over the stupid shit on their television, haha. She doesn't mean to either. It's just inherent in her playing a bitch.


It is like Cornette wrote her lines tonight.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol at JR pointing out that Britt Baker can't be fucked.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Riho's a precious cinnamon bun, but it's time for her to drop the belt so the women's division doesn't get Lesnar'd any further than it has.


Statlander sould be a step down, at least in terms of a character. Give it to Baker or Shida.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lheurch said:


> It is like Cornette wrote her lines tonight.


But it's almost like this unconscious confession that he has got great points.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't care what anyone says. I enjoy watching Riho.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

OMG we have an interruption. Finally something interesting.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

This match is going on FOREVER!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Fuckery incoming.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

The Wood said:


> This match is going on FOREVER!


It’s AEW. No match can go under ten minutes because we can’t upset Dave


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

FFS


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

"Now she hurt her own head. Stupid."


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Would you do a dive like that to someone literally holding a blade?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

day the womens divison died for me.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Notice what the crowd comes alive for... Interference and something unexpected happening.

The shit that the internet marks complain about


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They are really doing this in a championship match?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Riho's striking is soooo shitty.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I don't care what anyone says. I enjoy watching Riho.


Me too, and I am generally against the female stuff on all shows. Riho is awesome.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Lol, why does a commercial prove anything? That could be them wanting to get more word out because they aren't happy. I'm not saying that's the case, but it's no more unreasonably speculative.
> 
> And I just explained a scenario where they wouldn't be.
> 
> ...


I was feeling pretty old today but now not so much since I've been gatekept (gatekeeped?) over having not watched the territories.

I do admit Dave was a lot better than Brandi LOL


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Dustin Rhodes gain weight real quick damn


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> They are really doing this in a championship match?


Sure! The crowd loves it too.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Cue the marks complaining about “how dare you interrupt this women’s championship sports contest”.

Meanwhile this is the most interesting thing on the show.

Minus Excalibur pulling another “That’s the Butcher!”thing. That idiot never learns.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

The Wood said:


> Riho's striking is soooo shitty.


Your constant complaining is soooo annoying.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Hahahaha! This is fucking awful!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Brandi is actually funny on the mic. Who the fuck is Luthor??? I hate when Excalibur does that shit, trying to explain these unknowns to us.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Thats fucking horrible.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Sure! The crowd loves it too.


I do not mind some of it, but the ref has to be completely blind at this point.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

This is such WWE bullshit, except it looks worse.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

My god, they're still keeping the title on this part time, non-English speaking/non-promo cutting, fucking dwarf. Fuck off.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Yeah after that I dont give a fuck about aews women's div


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

This is the best stuff they’ve done in the women’s division so far.

Let the marks cry that their precious championship match was interrupted ?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They need to get the title on Shida.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

RIP womens divison. 

fuck you kenny and tony


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol, the crowd is flaaaaaaaat.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It's literally silent. And that was a fucking mess.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh cool a video package for Supernerd.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Let the butthurt continue. :ha :ha :ha


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Can anyone in this division throw a fucking forearm?


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Nice that they’re giving some character development time for a guy like Sabian.

About time


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Random Sonny Kiss sighting. He's in the womens division? Lol


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Of course that Riho trash retained. Why is Omega so clueless when it comes to booking this division?


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

The Wood said:


> This is such WWE bullshit, except it looks worse.



I agree, typically sport entertainment match.
But I don't understand you guys. You asking for this and when AEW do it, you keep critical.

Anyway the next Champ' has to be SHida!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Match actually could've been decent if it wasn't for that awful fuckery. 

Can we just move on?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

MrThortan said:


> Your constant complaining is soooo annoying.


On this occasion he is right.

Her strikes are pathetically weak looking.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

The women's division really needs work, man.


----------



## BigDeadEvil (Jan 23, 2018)

Was that gangrel?


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

At least this match has a setup.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Yes Zach Myers!

Shinedown are the boys.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Random Sonny Kiss sighting. He's in the womens division? Lol


I was not going to dare comment on that heh.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Brandi is actually funny on the mic. Who the fuck is Luthor??? I hate when Excalibur does that shit, trying to explain these unknowns to us.


Same. Cant some of them just be slowly learned by the fans. He always does the same shit lol

Riho should have lost. But okay.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's the Falling Angel!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

AEW is supposed to be so much different to WWE. But her gimmick is literally Zelina Vega. 

Holy shit, Kip Sabian is fucking awful. I know he's banging Penelope Ford, but he actually comes off like a virgin.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The thing is they actually teased the interference not causing the finish, but then it was the finish. Complete numbskullery.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Whoanma said:


> Let the butthurt continue. :ha :ha :ha


Yup. Riho is the shit!!! Not sure why everyone hates her so much. If we are stuck having to watch chicks wrestle atleast make it with chicks that are fun to watch like Riho.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Best Bout Machine said:


> Of course that Riho trash retained. Why is Omega so clueless when it comes to booking this division?



I guess its stupid to have the most over girl on your roster have the loudest pop be champion how dare they.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I was going to say "Finally someone fucking good!" I love me some Daniels. But his gimmick in AEW is that he falls on his ass. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DOTL said:


> The women's division really needs work, man.


Its kinda of getting better. Still sucks but they're working on it, it seems. They still need another 1-2 good talents in that division. Tessa hopefully in 2020.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Yeh... That womens match was shite ?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Yup. Riho is the shit!!! Not sure why everyone hates her so much. If we are stuck having to watch chicks wrestle atleast make it with chicks that are fun to watch like Riho.


I like Riho, my only complaint really was she was never there until last week. If she is around most weeks it will be better.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Riho is growing on me. I like her.

Brandi is like a high school actor though, it's embarrassing listening to her bury herself like that. 

I can't think of one female in any wrestling company who is cornier than Brandi.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Wood said:


> Holy shit, Kip Sabian is fucking awful. I know he's banging Penelope Ford, but he actually comes off like a virgin.


He does come off as the ultimate try hard. He's a good looking dude and all but dressing and "acting" cool doesn't automatically means you're cool.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

The scary thing about this show.... we’re seeing what AEW looks like without a hot crowd


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Yup. Riho is the shit!!! Not sure why everyone hates her so much. If we are stuck having to watch chicks wrestle atleast make it with chicks that are fun to watch like Riho.


Most people love her, she gets big pops at the shows and on Twitter. Its mostly the cry babies in here that also bitch about orange cassiy which also is one of the most over guys with the crowd


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Getting major TNA vibes from this promotion. With a little bit of 2006 SmackDown.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is Penelope Ford a good wrestler? If so, when will she wrestle??


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Bunch of overbooked crap. They made mistake not putting title on Statlander. Riho would be more over dropping the title.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

A rare miss.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I love Daniels, and is so much better than anyone else they've shown, but he is not the Road Dogg.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> He does come off as the ultimate try hard. He's a good looking dude and all but dressing and "acting" cool doesn't automatically means you're cool.


He kind of reminds me of Miz's first run back when I could not stand him. All I remember was that stupid hat.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

That was honestly the only time I was even remotely interested in one of their womens matches


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least they managed to mention Lawler's name on the Memphis show.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Riho appeals to fans who like to root for underdogs. Riho is an unlikely champion, she is small, she doesn't speak English. She has the stacks decked against her, which in my opinion is why people like myself love her. Because shes not what you expect, the definition of an underdog. She has a lot of heart and fight, and is a great wrestler. And everyone who complains shes too small to be champion, that's kinda the point of an underdog story. People writing you off because of size and what not.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

"While we hate the town, we love the fans." 

It might seem like silly shtick, but that wrestling fans are so willing to get trashed says a lot about their masochism. Just saying.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Riho appeals to fans who like to root for underdogs. Riho is an unlikely champion, she is small, she doesn't speak English. She has the stacks decked against her, which in my opinion is why people like myself love her. Because shes not what you expect, the definition of an underdog. She has a lot of heart and fight, and is a great wrestler.


No she doesn't. She looks fake as shit and she's pushed because people have fetishes.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Props where props are do.... IMO AEW has done a great job with Guevara.

Jericho probably mentoring him


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Unfortunately we've gotten to a point where nothing feels hot in AEW right now.

Moxley/Omega and Cody/Jericho were hot feuds, but I feel like there isn't much that's really gaining any traction or intensity at the moment.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Daniels looks like an upside-down lightbulb with legs.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I've heard good things about Sammy Guevara, but man he looks like a fucking nerd. Doesn't fit the "Spanish God" gimmick at all.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Same people bitch about someone being over weight, to small, to much of a gimmick character having hands in pockets. Imagine companies listened to these bitching people, everything and everyone would be the same. Thank god these people make such a small percent up that no one cares


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lheurch said:


> He kind of reminds me of Miz's first run back when I could not stand him. All I remember was that stupid hat.


Thanks for bringing back unwanted memories. Lol


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

It’s amazing how much a little bit of story does.

Normally I wouldn’t care less about this but the story they’re telling combined with the elevation of Guevara has me interested


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Sammy pisses me off,i guess hes doing his job well lol


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Sammy is such a great dick heel


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

This should have been experience vs. youth, but they're more interested in Daniels acting like a teenager.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Daniels looks like an upside-down lightbulb with legs.


Holy fuck that was funny. I spilled my fucking soda


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

The Wood said:


> This should have been experience vs. youth, but they're more interested in Daniels acting like a teenager.


To be fair that’s what they’re going for.

I kinda like this. I just wish it was an on going thing but they have a tendency of just forgetting stuff instead of following it up


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sammy is a good 'dickish' heel. The crowd is kind of dead. Are Memphis crowds usually quiet? Anyone know?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Daniels is really fucking good. Guevara has got something there. It'll be interesting to see if it all clicks.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Sammy is about 25 lbs of muscle away from being an absolute superstar. Hope he takes the weight room serious.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dick head Penta lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can Sammy fix his fuckin tights? His ass is all hanging out. Smfh


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sammy's tights are definitely a size too small


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Their feud is still going?!??


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chan Hung said:


> Sammy is a good 'dickish' heel. The crowd is kind of dead. Are Memphis crowds usually quiet? Anyone know?


They like wrestling. Not the whole choreographed style.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

I didnt know Penta even spoke English


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Riho is straight up fun to watch and has nothing to do with any sexual fetishes. Wtf. Yes Riho is hot but I don't fantasize or fetish her sexually. I genuinely enjoy her as a wrestler. That's the honest truth.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

The one match, out of all the meaningless matches they do, that actually had a little build and needed Sammy to get a clean win they do interference in.

god they’re dumb.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Sammy is about 25 lbs of muscle away from being an absolute superstar. Hope he takes the weight room serious.


Yup, I think they are right comparing him to Eddie.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

This is actually approaching a proper wrestling match.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

LMAO this quite possibly is the saddest collection of jobbers I’ve ever seen


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok that finish was bad. Sammy shouldn't need help to beat Christopher Daniels and they go with the Diva-style finish


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

That ending fucking sucked. Why do they make things harder for themselves? Guevara gets going backwards as a heel tactic.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Geeee said:


> Sammy's tights are definitely a size too small



He should follow Jericho's look. I think most people these days look bad in little tights. Some it works well like elli drake but long tights look good


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So 2 angles tonight where 2 wrestlers have to decide to join a faction? lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Holy shit, this is sad. 

And is Daniels supposed to be great or shit? Make up your minds.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Never heard of Luther, but I guess I didn't miss anything great if a chungus like him sold a crossbody from a 98 pound Japanese IRL magical girl. 

No fucks to give about Sabian, but if him getting more TV time results in more Penelope, I'm willing to let it slide.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

The Wood said:


> That ending fucking sucked. Why do they make things harder for themselves? Guevara gets going backwards as a heel tactic.


The meaningless matches that don’t matter always get a clean finish.

The matches that should have a clean finish get interference


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Hour one has been a fucking disaster.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They're doing too much. Instead of having 10 people involved in one feud how about do shorter matches and more feuds


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chan Hung said:


> So 2 angles tonight where 2 wrestlers have to decide to join a faction? lol


JR pointed that out too.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't know who that guy is under the mask but he has a great voice that sounds really good with his promos


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

The Dark Order stuff is really starting to click with me. 

What a first hour!!!!


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

I thought that was the best Dark Order segment to be honest


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

There's too many cult like stables. I don't mind stables but Nightmare collective and Dark Order are basically the same thing.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Oracle said:


> Hour one has been a fucking disaster.


LMAO for real? Its been outstanding.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Ok, all these side stories tonight aren’t doing it for me. This is the kind of shit that’s taking them further away from the stuff that initially made them so good. I wish they’d get back to that and lose this bullshit.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This company cant get out of its own way. Wrestling isnt that complicated. Stop making it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Why...are...they...persisting...with...The...Dark...Order?


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Mixed bag so far


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Nightmare Collective was bad but Dark Order for me was a step up. Just scrap the NC and run with DO.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

TKO Wrestling said:


> LMAO for real? Its been outstanding.


Its overbooked garbage faction shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> I don't know who that guy is under the mask but he has a great voice that sounds really good with his promos


He does sound pretty good. 

So far, hour 1 has been meh. Nothing wow so far.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Every promotion wants to be WWE so bad. Be wrestling.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Honestly though... I understand they trying to make the show more stories and character driven and less focus on the wrestling, but I prefer just to have great matches. WWE does this kinda shit. I want AEW to be more like New Japan and less like WWE.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Taroostyles said:


> Nightmare Collective was bad but Dark Order for me was a step up. Just scrap the NC and run with DO.


Not a fan of NC...


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

They’ve spent more time developing Nightmare Collective and Dark Order than establishing The Elite and Inner Circle as powerhouses.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

OK here we go... time for Pentagon’s obligatory hand puppet routine while his opponents stand around like idiots and stare at him


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Dustin eats the pin. Bank it.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

New theme for Dustin? I like


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Random but where is MJF??


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Honestly though... I understand they trying to make the show more stories and character driven and less focus on the wrestling, but I prefer just to have great matches. WWE does this kinda shit. I want AEW to be more like New Japan and less like WWE.


While I can understand the sentiment, AEW on a weekly American TV show has to sell more than epic matches. Just the reality.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I hope Pentagon does "Ciero Miedo" a thousand times in this match.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I think every tag team in AEW is supposed to be "the best tag team in the world."


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I sort of feel like the appeal of the dark order only is the one main guy that we don't know who he is. It's supposed to be mysterious but we know who everybody else is so it kind of has a meh feel except for that one guy


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

And this Cody entrance every week has to go. Save it for the ppv.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ha, Arn got to ride on the platform.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

I know it isn't going to happen but does that Ryan Ward still work with WWE?. I didn't see it before but the show is in need of one good writer.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey they called him Cody Rhodes? Guess he got rights to his last name.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Honestly though... I understand they trying to make the show more stories and character driven and less focus on the wrestling, but I prefer just to have great matches. WWE does this kinda shit. I want AEW to be more like New Japan and less like WWE.


Catering to people like you is why nobody watches


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I kind of like Arn doing the NFL coach hiding his mouth when he talks thing.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Here comes AEWs Jesus, Cody!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The music in AEW is pretty shit. Don't mind Dustin's theme. Can't Tony license some fucking music?


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

The Wood said:


> I think every tag team in AEW is supposed to be "the best tag team in the world."


That’s the only promo they’re capable of cutting.

“we’re the best and we want the belt” ?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't know why they changed Dustin's song it was so good already and better than the remix


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

At least Cody woke up the crowd.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Arn Anderson automatically the best thing on the show.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Dude said:


> OK here we go... time for Pentagon’s obligatory hand puppet routine while his opponents stand around like idiots and stare at him


I'm not gonna lie that spot is kinda ridiculous. It's like he's doing some pantomime shit. ? ? ?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Cody wants to be Triple H so fucking bad. Holy shit.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Apparently Arn couldnt coach Cody into knowing Penta was gonna stand there and take his glove off and maybe you can get the jump on him instead of standing there like an idiot.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Is zebra man really gonna start every match like this?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Even just seeing Arn walk outside with somebody every week is sweet


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow a TAG by Lucha Bros? Cornette would be proud.

Goldust aka Dustin is tall as fuck. BTW its funny how people stand there staring at Penta do the hand gesture of the ciero miedo and not stop him halfway! :-D


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm not gonna lie that spot is kinda ridiculous. It's like he's doing some pantomime shit. ? ? ?


Lol, we were saying that in another thread and someone called us "toddlers." The irony.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

That's it. Pull the plug on Nightmare Coalition and Dark Order. Mah gahd.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Dustin literally looks better now than he did 10 years ago, it's crazy


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

This match is going so long. Cody about to get beat down, but he'll have to get a hot tag too.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

When the hell will lucha bros be tsg champs, they are way more over than scu


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Arn is an outstanding addition to Cody Rhodes presentation.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> There's too many cult like stables. I don't mind stables but Nightmare collective and Dark Order are basically the same thing.


Yep. They kind of fucked it up making them too similar.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Pentagon must have an entire closet full of wrestling gear. I'm not sure I've seen a repeat yet in AEW.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Cody and Dustin look so much better than just about anyone else on this show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Pentagon must have an entire closet full of wrestling gear. I'm not sure I've seen a repeat yet in AEW.


Him and Mysterio. It is crazy.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Yep. They kind of fucked it up making them too similar.


“The wrestlers will be the writers”

-Cody


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Dustin being 50 years old and working spot fests with young guys is amazing as fuck. Dont see many guys his age working at the pace he does.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Taroostyles said:


> While I can understand the sentiment, AEW on a weekly American TV show has to sell more than epic matches. Just the reality.


Yeah, but now they’re going a little too far the other way. And, they’re not good enough with these non-wrestling segments yet to be spending this much time with them.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

His gear tonight is especially awesome


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Yeah, but now they’re going a little too far the other way. And, they’re not good enough with these non-wrestling segments yet to be spending this much time with them.


Dude they have had 5 matches already tonight, jeez. Dark Order segment was outstanding. NC could be better but I hate womens wrestling to begin with so it really makes it more fun to watch for me, honestly. They should be valets like they were in the 80s and 90s when wrestling was popular.

Pac & Pentagon both played their roles PERFECTLY.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kinda nostalgic hearing Tony say "Bash at the Beach"


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I've heard great things about Pentagon, but he is not showing it in this match.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Yeah, but now they’re going a little too far the other way. And, they’re not good enough with these non-wrestling segments yet to be spending this much time with them.


WTF are you talking about? The matches are still ungodly long. All of them. Even the matches that should be squashes are stupidly long. It’s still 90% workrate.

The only difference is the stories they do try to do suck, so you're right on your second point


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Kinda nostalgic hearing Tony say "Bash at the Beach"


Yes sir its awesome,


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I get what they're going for here, but The Lucha Bros. are kind of exposed when wrestling a proper match. Pentagon just got stunned off a back drop where he landed on his feet.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hopefully MJF comes around


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> Him and Mysterio. It is crazy.


LOL Mysterio must have a warehouse full, since he's been doing it for like 30+ years


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ow


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

WTF -- Pentagon just climbed on the ropes instead of stopping Dustin so he could get hurricanrana'd by Cody. Fucking hell.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Arn:_ The interwebs are really shitting on your wife and the Nightmare Collective. I think we oughta pull the plug. _


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Will this be the first Tony in ring that isn’t interrupted


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Omfg Cody's head fucking the mat so badly I gasped!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AEW having actual tag teams lose to makeshift teams is a WWE thing they don't need to adopt.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Omfg Cody's head fucking the mat so badly I gasped!


That looked nasty.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Statlander sould be a step down, at least in terms of a character. Give it to Baker or Shida.


Yeah, I'm not sold on Statlander winning it so early either. She's a capable talent, no doubt, but Baker and Shida are a lot more presentable and Baker is on par with her as an in-ring talent while Shida is better than both.

Ideally, if they can snag Jamie Hayter to a full-time deal, she'd be my immediate go-to pick to dethrone Riho.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I love Cody and Dustin, but that was a fucking mess.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

That’s it?

fucking hell.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

If we get frequent Arn promos, I am all for this.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Genius!


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Cody and Dustin look so much better than just about anyone else on this show.


You can always tell those that have been in the WWEs system. Some fans complain about them all of the time, but all you need to do is look at AEW. The ones that know how to put on a good match, that can tell a story in the ring, that knows how to play to the camera for the home audience all have came from WWE. Compare that to the ones on the roster with only Indy experience. Bottom line is WWE knows how to put on a television product, the Indy companies and talent do not.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Dynamite has become a mess. Everything feels so awkward and poorly executed.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

God this "slow build" shit is so bad


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

"I think there's something Arn could teach the lot of us." - Nice rib by JR.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Holy Christ did Lanny get fat!


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Another non-response lmao


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Fuck right off ??


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is what happens when you wait 4 months to do PPVs. Gotta stretch shit for no reason. Fix that.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> AEW having actual tag teams lose to makeshift teams is a WWE thing they don't need to adopt.


Although, to be fair Cody and Dustin are multiple time tag champions in another organization


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Arn laying the law, awesome!!!!


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Is there any way that they are setting up Arn to turn on Cody? Something off with that segment.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

YESSSSS M J F


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Poffo would be a better commentator than Excalibur


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Holy shit. That's so bad. They got Arn Anderson booed. Fuck.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> AEW having actual tag teams lose to makeshift teams is a WWE thing they don't need to adopt.


To be fair, the Rhodes brothers have been tag champs on two occasions in the 'E and have solid chemistry whether as allies or rivals, so I have no beef with the Lucha Bros. taking an L to them.

That being said, I really want the Pentagon and Fenix to nab the tag straps sooner instead of later.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

They had a good show last week and this one is just so backwards. 

ughhhh


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

And MJF comes right out? What? Are we supposed to think they didnt just pass each other in Gorilla? Nothing happened? What the fuck?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Pentagon must have an entire closet full of wrestling gear. I'm not sure I've seen a repeat yet in AEW.


Yeah he most have a huge collection like Mysterio does


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Watching MJF screw with the crowd during the break is my new favorite thing after last week.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Hes speaking! Yess


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MJF got the crowd to stand on their feet, damn!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fucking Announcer kissed his ring lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Yeah, I'm not sold on Statlander winning it so early either. She's a capable talent, no doubt, but Baker and Shida are a lot more presentable and Baker is on par with her as an in-ring talent while Shida is better than both.
> 
> Ideally, if they can snag Jamie Hayter to a full-time deal, she'd be my immediate go-to pick to dethrone Riho.


Baker is absolutely nowhere near being on par with her. She's terrible.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Honestly this show is kind of tiring, you have too many long matches, and the promo breaks are very little, these characters have almost zero development.

The midcard talent sucks, there is not even a secondary title, it feels like I am watching a lot of filler and nothing really happens. They need longer segments, less matches, more charismatic, bigger looking cast.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I thought they were going to not have MJF tonight, but glad they did.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

MJF one of the few guys who looks comfortable in his own skin.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Great were literally missing his promo....

Amateur hour.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

MJF time!!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Wood said:


> MJF one of the few guys who looks comfortable in his own skin.


Dude was born for this role. Amazing considering his age.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

So does Kenny Omega get sucked into a vortex and disappear every time he goes to try to rescue his friend in the back that nobody knows the identity of


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Soul Rex said:


> Honestly this show is kind of tiring, you have too many long matches, and the promo breaks are very little, these characters have almost zero development.
> 
> The midcard talent sucks, there is not even a secondary title, it feels like I am watching a lot of filler and nothing really happens. They need longer segments, less matches, more charismatic, bigger looking cast.


They have too many long matches. They are like 15-20 min back to back to back. They need also more promos, backstage shit, etc...As much as the Lashley/Lana angle was cringe it got ratings lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol, are they really doing the MJF promo during the commercial break?!? HAHAHA!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fuck me this is SO sloppy. What the fuck has happened to this show.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Although, to be fair Cody and Dustin are multiple time tag champions in another organization





Lumpy McRighteous said:


> To be fair, the Rhodes brothers have been tag champs on two occasions in the 'E and have solid chemistry whether as allies or rivals, so I have no beef with the Lucha Bros. taking an L to them.
> 
> That being said, I really want the Pentagon and Fenix to nab the tag straps sooner instead of later.



Fair point


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

MJF: “Come out and face me”

MJF 3 weeks ago: “I’ll never have a match with Cody”


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DDP haha....fuck it...


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

What the fuck is happening? This is embarrassing.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I love mfj interactions with the crowd as a heel


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I dont think Cody is here right now?


HE LITERALLY JUST LEFT THE RING. WHO IS WRITING THIS SHIT. MY GOD. WHAT IS GOING ON?


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

MJF and DDP. Holy crap!!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The legend killer MJF.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I dont think Cody is here right now?
> 
> 
> HE LITERALLY JUST LEFT THE RING. WHO IS WRITING THIS SHIT. MY GOD. WHAT IS GOING ON?


Wrestlers normally leave immediately after their match..........


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I dont think Cody is here right now?
> 
> 
> HE LITERALLY JUST LEFT THE RING. WHO IS WRITING THIS SHIT. MY GOD. WHAT IS GOING ON?


The boys are writing it ?????.

You know, the same ones who told us how bad Vince Russo was


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi everyone, just checking in as someone who's actually enjoying the show tonight


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> The legend killer MJF.


He is literally the #1 talent in wrestling these days. This shit is just so special getting to watch him grow.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This might actually be my favourite DDP theme song


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MJF just tweeting over there.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

PhilThePain said:


> Hi everyone, just checking in as someone who's actually enjoying the show tonight


Me too! It has been absolutely phenomenal


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

People are going to bitch about Edge and/or Hulk Hogan coming back, but the best parts of AEW have literally been Arn Anderson and DDP.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Wrestlers normally leave immediately after their match..........



Dude. He came out right after Cody went through the SAME GORILLA POSITION. He didnt stick around to watch his promo? This makes no sense. But you defend everything they do. Literally. You just said the first hour of this show was amazing. We know you aren't smart.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

PhilThePain said:


> Hi everyone, just checking in as someone who's actually enjoying the show tonight


What show you watching and what channel is it on?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

DDP is learning how spell or some shit???


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

lmao MJF texting.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

For those who claim that AEW is so successful at creating their own stars, listen to how the crowd comes alive for DDP versus everyone else.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TKO Wrestling said:


> He is literally the #1 talent in wrestling these days. This shit is just so special getting to watch him grow.


Yeah it is like watching early Flair or Piper. Unless he has a bad injury, I see him going down as one of the top heels of all time.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DDP looks good for his age. All that ddpY i guess. He eats well to


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BASED DDP still oozing swagger with ease. +1 for his subtle tribute to The Amewican Dweem.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Wrestlers normally leave immediately after their match..........


Last week Cody opened the show with his match and closed the show celebrating with The Elite.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol, all these abbreviations are pretty funny.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The Dude said:


> What show you watching and what channel is it on?


 AEW on TNT


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Dude. He came out right after Cody went through the SAME GORILLA POSITION. He didnt stick around to watch his promo? This makes no sense. But you defend everything they do. Literally. You just said the first hour of this show was amazing. We know you aren't smart.


Dude they go through different tunnels. Have you never noticed that? Are you new to AEW?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

KISS MY RING CLUB!!! HAHAHAHAH


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fun segment


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So Cody, Dustin and Arn just left to watch DDP get jumped huh.


They need writers. This is 1st grade shit.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Memphis legends to interfere?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I love how MJF can cut other people's music.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So Cody, Dustin and Arn just left to watch DDP get jumped huh.
> 
> 
> They need writers. This is 1st grade shit.


Its called building heat. I swear, are you new to wrestling?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

How many guys in shit masks do they need?


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

This is some of the most embarrassing, awkward, off wrestling television I’ve ever seen in my life


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why make Butcher and The Blade look like that


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fuck me this is SO sloppy. What the fuck has happened to this show.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Its called building heat. I swear, are you new to wrestling?


Stop. It’s all clunky AF


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That kick in the balls looked fucking epic by MJF. Why was Butcher and Blade made to look like shit? haha


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So QT Marshall comes out but Cody wont even answer a 10 count right after leaving the ring LMAO.


This show is a fucking clusterfuck on top of a clusterfuck


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

"WCW is dead and coincidentally, dead is the average age of your fans"

LMAO GOAT line.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Not too keen on Butcher and Blade getting geeked, but at least Bunny is still tasty as fuck. 

MAXWELL killing it with ease to the surprise of no one. >


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

This fucking sucks. I can't believe an MJF segment fucking sucks.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

MJF was an awesome promo but that wrestling was absolutely atrocious oh my god.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

MJF is trying but that was a mess and the show just isn't flowing ..I havent watched since week 3 and I can see I haven't missed anything


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Dustin's out here. Where the fuck is Cody?!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

The Wood said:


> How many guys in shit masks do they need?


Someone in the back loves Lucha wrestling obviously


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Fucking random ass commercials.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK...having all four heels geek out like that when it is just DDP, Dustin (who just had a match), and whoever that third guy was is kind of dumb. The Rock 'N' Roll Express was at ringside and just watched all that happen given they have been involved in a few angles already and can clearly still bump was dumb too.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If they do another Dynamite without MJF on it, I'm going to be disappointed. He needs to be on every episode


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The show is written by the boys, right? There's no structure (in an amateurish way). 

It's not presented like an important, first-class event on the world's best wrestlers at all.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

DDP wrestling isnt something i want to see. 

i thought this show was about creating stars not old farts getting back in the ring.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Memphis legends to interfere?


I'm pretty sure that they said something about being on Dark.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It was a fun segment. Blade and Butcher got bitched out but somebody had to take a diamond cutter!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

sbuch said:


> MJF is trying but that was a mess and the show just isn't flowing ..I havent watched since week 3 and I can see I haven't missed anything



Well, that's completely untrue, there's been some great episodes since then, but they are a fucking mess atm. Everything is akward, nothing flows or makes any sense and nothing feels hot.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Wtf is happening on this show? It's supposed to be so easy.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

The Dude said:


> What show you watching and what channel is it on?


Seems like you're a huge fan that's enjoying it considering you're watching it, posting about it here, and then tomorrow creeping into the ratings thread concerned about how AEW's going out of business. We salute you.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

MJF consistently has great segments


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

IronMan8 said:


> The show is written by the boys, right? There's no structure (in an amateurish way). It's feeling more like TNA now, they need to improve on the polish and professionalism of the show so it feels like an important, first-class event.


Oh TNA was a lot more structured than this


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

said nothing


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Also the production timing and commercials is atrocious, zero flow at all and the break up in presentation is actually hurting the brand experience imo


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> That kick in the balls looked fucking epic by MJF. Why was Butcher and Blade made to look like shit? haha


I don't think Butcher and Blade are actually signed with AEW. They aren't on the AEW roster page. Probably just on per show deal.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Imagine if WWE brought a stable, had them destroy Seth Rollins, then 2 weeks later get demolished by DDP.


Like, imagine.


Like I said. Just be consistent.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus look great. Could be an awesome act.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

AEW_19 said:


> I'm pretty sure that they said something about being on Dark.


They were all standing in the front row and none bothered to help DDP. Missed opportunity.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Illogical said:


> Seems like you're a huge fan that's enjoying it considering you're watching it, posting about it here, and then tomorrow creeping into the ratings thread concerned about how AEW's going out of business. We salute you.


You should go salute everyone who does the same thing in the WWE threads.

BTW, I’ve posted about The stuff that’s actually been good


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Marko Stunt vs Chuck Taylor is the answer to the thing I want to see the least.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

One step forward to steps back to this.

They're actually saving the Jericho angle till the end which could get people to stick around until the end.

However the rest has been a giant mess


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The fans behind Marko lmao. He's ratings though lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is fucking embarrassing dude.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chuck Taylor looks like an overworked duty manager.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Marko is everything wrong with AEW. 

Please get this little weirdo off my TV.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OC looking bored as fuck


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Holy shit, Marko Stunt is even worse than I thought.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> OC looking bored as fuck


He looks the way I feel when I see him.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

If Moxley and Jericho weren't on last I honestly would have turned Dynamite off early for this first time.

Horrendous episode.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Trent needs a last name.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Imagine someone tellling you theres a new promotion thats supposed to challenge Vince and you tune in and have seen the last 45 minutes of this lmao.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Did they just completely drop the Jericho/Jungle Boy story?


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> Marko Stunt vs Chuck Taylor is the answer to the thing I want to see the least.


Yep. Knew it was coming up so I flipped over and it was Trevor Lee. Quick flip back off of that shit but now equally as bad as Trevor Lee Chuck Taylor is out so I flipped over to see womens wrestling. So I said screw it and flipped it on the NBA for a few minutes.

Chuck Taylor sucks.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Imagine if WWE brought a stable, had them destroy Seth Rollins, then 2 weeks later get demolished by DDP.
> 
> 
> Like, imagine.
> ...


Well I'm pretty sure that's happened a couple times in 2019 its the WWE after all


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Chuck Taylor looks like an overworked duty manager.


LMAO yep! Like your average pissed off office manager


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Imagine someone tellling you theres a new promotion thats supposed to challenge Vince and you tune in and have seen the last 45 minutes of this lmao.


This is what WWE has been missing!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Marko should be in bed already. There’s school tomorrow.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Imagine someone tellling you theres a new promotion thats supposed to challenge Vince and you tune in and have seen the last 45 minutes of this lmao.


Id say wow that MJF guy is the best ive seen in a decade or two. No wonder everyone is buzzing about AEW.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Boldgerg said:


> Well, that's completely untrue, there's been some great episodes since then, but they are a fucking mess atm. Everything is akward, nothing flows or makes any sense and nothing feels hot.


What weeks were good?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Wood said:


> Did they just completely drop the Jericho/Jungle Boy story?



There was no story. Its random shit to fill time because they're waiting 4 months to do PPVs.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Wood said:


> Did they just completely drop the Jericho/Jungle Boy story?


What story? It was just a one off match/filler feud.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

The show feels a little off. Maybe it was rushed tonight ?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

To be honest they don't really have any big angles except Inner Circle/Moxley. The Cody vs MJF is okay but a semi afterthought. Everything else is meh. They need to really take their angles up a notch.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

sbuch said:


> What weeks were good?


Last week was a solid episode.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Did they just completely drop the Jericho/Jungle Boy story?


There is no story! They do these little one off angles/matches and forget about it.

Same thing they did with Jericho/Darby and Jericho/Scorpio.

The people putting together this show are absolutely incapable of writing a proper TV show


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

James Ellsworth and Hornswoggle were stupid in WWE. Marko Stunt is stupid in AEW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Id say wow that MJF guy is the best ive seen in a decade or two. No wonder everyone is buzzing about AEW.


MJF really is awesome. He should be their midcard anchor for the next few years. So many faces he could feud with


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Crowd is fucking DEAD.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Last week was good how do you turn it back to this. 

worst episode so far


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

sbuch said:


> What weeks were good?


I can't remember the specific episode dates, but there has definitely been some very good episodes beyond week 3. There has also been some shit, and tonight is by far the worst of the lot.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Trent needs a last name.


They dropped the "Beretta" in a pretty WWEish move.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jungle Jack sounds kinda funny :-D


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Taylor fucking sucks so bad.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The Dude said:


> Oh TNA was a lot more structured than this


I just meant in terms of the spectacle - financially, TNA always felt like a clear second-class promotion compared to WWE and I was hopeful the spectacle of AEW would be at a first-class level.

What's the point of Kahn having more money than WWE if it means AEW looks significantly cheaper and smaller?

Gotta present themselves as major league IMO.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hopefully the Mox/Jerricho segment saves this show because this has been the worst Dynamite episode they've had by far.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I suggest everyone who wants a real alternative, Njpwworld is 9 bucks a month and watch both nights of Wrestle Kingdom. This aint it.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Trent is pretty good, I have never seen him until AEW but the guy has got to get away from Chuck Taylor. Why not just tag directly with OC and cut the fat out of the team?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Holy shit, JR fucking killing it on commentary. "Tony has his hands in his pockets, but he cut out the bottoms long ago." Fucking amazing.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

IronMan8 said:


> I just meant in terms of the spectacle - financially, TNA always felt like a clear second-class promotion compared to WWE and I was hopeful the spectacle of AEW would be at a first-class level.
> 
> What's the point of Kahn having more money than WWE if it means AEW looks significantly cheaper and smaller?
> 
> Gotta present themselves as major league IMO.


Fair point


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yep this has been probably the most forgettable show in a long time. And don't they have a PPV coming up.

The OC shit was kinda hilarious. He's actually doing shit.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I suggest everyone who wants a real alternative, Njpwworld is 9 bucks a month and watch both nights of Wrestle Kingdom. This aint it.


Id prefer to just cut out WWE. NJPW is the alternative to AEW for me.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

First time seeing Luchasaurus since the Battle Royal. He's...underwhelming with his fire.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No matter if you like OC or not, you have to admit that dropkick was horrible.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> They dropped the "Beretta" in a pretty WWEish move.


I get the feeling it was a trademark thing, since Chuck Taylor still has a last name. Should've just given him a new last name. Trent Best? Trent Friend? (Maybe don't let me pick it)


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I think AEW needs that NJPW partnership. This show has been lackluster to say the least. I want AEW to succeed and go head to head with WWE. I can't stand WWE. Stars from New Japan and the crossover appeal will really elevate the product.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Orange Cassidy the highlight of the show.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

MJF's issue is he's piss poor in-ring. Notice how he rarely wrestles. I mean how many singles matches has he had since AEW's inception?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Memphis woke up when MJF came around and marking out with Marko fucking Stunt lmfao


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

This is worse than the worst Vince Russo written episode of wrestling ever


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Wood said:


> Crowd is fucking DEAD.


Theyre literally chanting "this is Awesome" as i type this.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Imagine being a grown 250 pound man and having to flip yourself in a piledriver for Marko Stunt. 


And you wonder why a guy like Randy Orton wouldnt sign here? LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony looks like he was hiding some beer lmao


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

They're promoting Moxley vs. Jericho for RIGHT AFTER THIS.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

What a fun match. Both teams super over.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

That was a fucking great match.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Imagine being a grown 250 pound man and having to flip yourself in a piledriver for Marko Stunt.
> 
> 
> And you wonder why a guy like Randy Orton wouldnt sign here? LOL


Yeah, they've fucking capped themselves.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Trent is over 200 lbs. there's no way Marko should be able to piledrive him...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Can Marko PLEASE go away.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wait DDP is actually going to be in a match??


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

biggest pop of the Night by a guy with his hand in his pocket. But no the few losers in here want the popular guys gone from aew. How dare aew please paying fans that show up to their events


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Taroostyles said:


> What a fun match. Both teams super over.


Did you fucking hear how dead they were?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I think Marko Stunt is starting to grow on people. Crowds seem to really be into him.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

What a horrible card for some TV special lmao. What the hell?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> MJF's issue is he's piss poor in-ring. Notice how he rarely wrestles. I mean how many singles matches has he had since AEW's inception?


He can bump his ass off so he takes a good ass beating. His offense is whatever tho. Fine for being a heel.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Miami Vic...errrr, I mean Bash at the Beach.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lemme guess, commercial in a bit with Jericho coming out? lol


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

You can hate Marko if you want and I can see why people do, but people are reacting to him and you cant deny that. He was over with the audience huge.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> MJF's issue is he's piss poor in-ring. Notice how he rarely wrestles. I mean how many singles matches has he had since AEW's inception?


There's a reason they are protecting him like that obviously


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I think Marko Stunt is starting to grow on people. Crowds seem to really be into him.


He has not grown in many years. Cheap shot I know.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

They've got a wrestler named "Mel." That is so WWE.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

13 minutes left. This should be interesting...……………...


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Here we go, what will Mox do? Fuck yeah!!!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Jurassic Express is going to be a good tag champions. Jungle boy has a good future ahead


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Taroostyles said:


> You can hate Marko if you want and I can see why people do, but people are reacting to him and you cant deny that. He was over with the audience huge.


Because it's his home town. He's a fucking embarrassment.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I don't think that segment with DDP earlier was a good advertisement for an in-ring return.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> What a horrible card for some TV special lmao. What the hell?


You should watch Smackdown on Friday. Will make tonight feel like Slamboree 1998.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Hopefully this segment delivers, the show overall has been a mixed bag. A good closing segment would go a long way.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I like Sammy and the cue cards.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Wood said:


> They've got a wrestler named "Mel." That is so WWE.


If they go with one name, it needs to be 2 syllables at least incase of chants lmfao


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Boldgerg said:


> Because it's his home town. He's a fucking embarrassment.


Hes gotten good reactions every time hes been out there, not just tonight.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Did they just completely drop the Jericho/Jungle Boy story?


Looks like not. They're going to be in a tag match.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

That belt is too fucking gorgeous for a trash wrestling company.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Taroostyles said:


> Hes gotten good reactions every time hes been out there, not just tonight.


The crowd were sitting on their hands except for an automatic "This is awesome!" mark chant when guys starting doing MOVEZ.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The cue cards shit is funny


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Luchasaurus is going to be a huge long-term star IMO. Glad he's not barefoot anymore, the tradeoff wasn't worth it.

Marko Stunt gets a lot of criticism, and I've been part of that, but his psychology was great in this match (apart from the canadian destroyer). He was entertaining and wrestled consistent with his character traits - this is a good thing.

Jungle Boy is always good to watch.

I don't understand the criticism of Orange Cassidy btw. His gimmick makes sense. He's a smaller guy who plays it cool like he's chilling casually in the face of a growling lion. That's an entertaining character trait. There was nothing wrong with his psychology in this match. Without the gimmick, he'd just be another flippity, smaller guy with no character traits at all.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ha, Sammy referencing Who Shot Mr. Burns instead of Who Shotw JR was pretty funny and tells the ages.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Wood said:


> That belt is too fucking gorgeous for a trash wrestling company.


Damn, you hate this company so much but you tune in every Wednesday night....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I predicted the bottle would be broken on Jericho. I wonder if it will happen today


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

TKO Wrestling said:


> You should watch Smackdown on Friday. Will make tonight feel like Slamboree 1998.


I guarantee I wont see 55 year old Japanese death match wrestlers that look like Uncle Fester, someone less than 5 feet tall that looks 12 years old, a chick with plastic bunny ears, some guy named "QT" or " Sunny Kiss", or a bunch of unover guys in a masked cult.


So yeah. SD sounds fine.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I hope the tv belt looks prestigious like the world belt but in its own way


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

it was Maggie, Chris!


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Gee this ain’t predictable at all


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Marko is the new Hornswoggle with more athleticism. I enjoyed Hornswoggle's silliness so I can accept Marko. But bruh is ugly as fuck.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good way to end the show. Its been meh so this hopefully will be good. TEN minutes left!!! LMFAO


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Can you imagine what the ratings for this train wreck would be if Jericho disappeared


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

shandcraig said:


> I hope the tv belt looks prestigious like the world belt but in its own way


They are making a TV title?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Wait a commerical is once again playing during a segment ? This is insane, how are they still allowing this. I cant follow your shows story if the commercials are on. They should only happen during matches


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Moxley has got talent, don't get me wrong, but I think he looks like shit.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Marko is the new Hornswoggle with more athleticism. I enjoyed Hornswoggle's silliness so I can accept Marko. But bruh is ugly as fuck.


His stupid little dance makes him look even dumber than he already does. I am fine with him as a mascot, but he has no business coming off as competitive with the active roster.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> His stupid little dance makes him look even dumber than he already does. I am fine with him as a mascot, but he has no business coming off as competitive with the active roster.


Marko isn't presented as competitive though.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

AEW needs much better music.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I will mark out if he is wearing the IWGP US title.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He wont join. But any predictions what will end it?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"Beatles were way better" can't argue with that


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jericho is really good. But even he needs to be reeled in a bit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The NJPW US title is under that jacket.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Now break them slowly from the inside Mox. So excited to see where they go with this.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lol.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Whoa. Did they just kill all of Mox's momentum?


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Holy crap!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

He's obviously not joining. They cannot be that fucking dumb.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

And now he says “just kidding”


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> His stupid little dance makes him look even dumber than he already does. I am fine with him as a mascot, but he has no business coming off as competitive with the active roster.


He really needs a Hornswoggle vs Khali or Hornswoggle vs JBL match. Just needs to get his ass kicked.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> They are making a TV title?


Well cody hinted at it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Moxley/Jericho wedding infinitely better than Lana/Lashley.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> He's obviously not joining. They cannot be that fucking dumb.


Oh they can. They really can haha


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

This is like the Mega Powers with two Macho Men!!!


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Moxley/Jericho wedding infinitely better than Lana/Lashley.


most don’t think so


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

NJPW style factions incoming


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Moxley/Jeric


RapShepard said:


> He really needs a Hornswoggle vs Khali or Hornswoggle vs JBL match. Just needs to get his ass kicked.


When Swagger punched him right into 2020 the week before the year ended I liked that.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Wheres the damn IWGP US title... Jericho wore his AEW title in New Japan. Why cant Moxley wear his title in AEW


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Wheres the damn IWGP US title... Jericho wore his AEW title in New Japan. Why cant Moxley wear his title in AEW


Cuz nobody CARESSSSS. Jesus.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Why not do it last week for a decent pop? ?


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Moxley looks like he's gained weight


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hager has a top 10 douche face in current wrestling


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I think they may have started the segment too early


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> Moxley looks like he's gained weight


Probably ate a lot of sushi last week.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Dude said:


> Cuz nobody CARESSSSS. Jesus.


But the marks of all marks cares.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I think it would be great with him in the group to make the shory more intersting. Oh well


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wow. So edgy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SHIT I WAS RIGHT, HE BROKE A BOTTLE ON JERICHO HEAD!!!! LMAO


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Great segment had me going they'd run with it for. A few weeks.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Ok. I'm a sucker. They had me believing


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Worth it to pretend a few minutes for some free bubbly and a free car.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol oh well i prefered him in the group to make it interesting


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

??????


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Really fun closing segment. The rest of the show was some of the most awful shit in history


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

That was worth watching for 2 hours I guess lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

A meh show but that ending was fucking fire. You have to be hard to please to say that's not a great hook to watch next week to see the fall out.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Fucking amazing show. See you guys at The Bash at the Beach!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow, they saved that segment at the last minute because it was falling a bit flat.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

That segment was excruciating.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Good closing segment. 2nd hour was much stronger than the 1st. Definitely some mixed things overall.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mox channeling his inner Austin.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Best way to close the show, it tricked me a bit to be honest but in the end he did the right thing lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Poor show but a great segment to close even if it dragged a little bit. 

I was genuinely shocked at first.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh Chris, just one more thing ....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This episode was a good showing of the old saying "it's not how you start, it's how you finish". That ending was on point.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Inner circle needs a few more cats, im sure it will happen


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Not gonna lie, I kinda liked the idea of Moxley in Inner Circle for a second.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

The difference between the final 10 minutes and the rest of the show was staggering. 

This should be a great feud. Everything else in the company bores me to tears, but this will be great.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Of all possibilities for the segment, that was the one I hoped they ran with.

Execution was top notch, I actually bought it! 

It's good to actually be worked for a minute.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That was great... I was just waiting for Mox to be like just kidding. He held up the lie for a while that I was starting to believe he was serious.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Worst episode by far, horrendous overall, but an entertaining ending that provides a reason to watch next week.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Lol oh well i prefered him in the group to make it interesting


I'm one of the few with you. That would've been fun TV.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Fantastic segment to close. 

Moxley and Jericho are absolutely the two most interesting characters in wrestling in 2020.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I can't wait for Jericho to cry about how he wants his car back. This is exactly like their WWE feud, only Mitch the Plant is Jake Hager the Plant.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> This episode was a good showing of the old saying "it's not how you start, it's how you finish". That ending was on point.


Well, not really. Nearly two hours of crap TV can't be completely redeemed by a solid ending.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Great swerve I was about to be mad


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Oh Chris, just one more thing ....


Moxley channeling his inner Reggie Fils-Aime


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

IronMan8 said:


> Of all possibilities for the segment, that was the one I hoped they ran with.
> 
> Execution was top notch, I actually bought it!


Yes. They had not been very good at most of these segments, but they absolutely nailed this one.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

In the moment, did anyone in here _not_ believe it was real? Super impressive if they were able to work pretty much 100% of their audience in 2020.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I'm one of the few with you. That would've been fun TV.



I figured he would have joined and swerved later


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> Mox channeling his inner Austin.


Pretty good 'trick promo of joining them'


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I enjoyed the show. The women's match was another let down. The whole divisions needs a makeover. Brandi's faction just isn't doing it for me. I thought everything else was entertaining. I don't have unrealistic standards though.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Am I the only one who thought that segment was fucking boring? Moxley and Jericho can both talk, but Mox doing the whole "Just kidding" thing is so fucking lame in 2020. No one really thought he was joining them. Then there was the filling for time. And it was entirely dependent on Hager and Guevara conveniently leaving the ring. 

Jericho and Moxley, themselves, are very good. But the outline of this shit is fucking terrible.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Well, not really. Nearly two hours of crap TV can't be completely redeemed by a solid ending.


I feel you on one hand because right now your time feels wasted. So I get that. 

But we've both been watching long enough to know the rest won't be remembered. AEW fans will remember this segment. Weeks from now the fact that the rest of the show was meh at best will be irrelevant.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> I figured he would have joined and swerved later


That's personally what I wanted. Watch him break them apart from the inside. Then kill Jericho. Especially since Jericho is reportedly gone for a bit after the PPV.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Great end to segment. The fact that it went so long. With Moxley acting heelish and happy to be with the group. Really made it more interesting. Overall it was a pretty average show but Moxley/Jericho stuff is gonna be great.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

How was that segment any different from a WWE segment where Mox, say, destroys Jericho's jacket?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So, I'm pretty sure a 1998 Steve Austin would sink Jericho's cruise ship. I'm not predicting that will happen..but imagine if it did O_O


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

I knew it. It didn't feel right. lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> That's personally what I wanted. Watch him break them apart from the inside. Then kill Jericho. Especially since Jericho is reportedly gone for a bit after the PPV.


Why is he gone


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Geeee said:


> So, I'm pretty sure a 1998 Steve Austin would sink Jericho's cruise ship. I'm not predicting that will happen..but imagine if it did O_O


Maybe he will throw Jericho off like Hogan did the Giant off the building at WW3 1995.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

IronMan8 said:


> In the moment, did anyone in here _not_ believe it was real? Super impressive if they were able to work pretty much 100% of their audience in 2020.


Yeah I was expecting Mox to turn on him but he dragged it out so long I was starting to believe it. Usually with segments like these the turn comes faster. I think it benefitted from the fact that Mox turned at the last possible moment so it will catch people by surprise.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Someone is going for a swim. Probably Jericho.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

This was the first show that left me very dissapointed. It was meh. Ending was good tho whatever yawn


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Yeah I was expecting Mox to turn on him but he dragged it out so long I was starting to believe it. Usually with segments like these the turn comes faster. I think it benefitted from the fact that Mox turned at the last possible moment so it will catch people by surprise.


But that's the reason it didn't work. You knew there was more coming because they weren't going off air.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Why is he gone


Could be wrong as fuck. But from the forums I'm I think Fozzy is going on tour or some shit soon


Checked they go on tour in April I guess









Fozzy Tickets


Fozzy tickets - Buy and sell Fozzy tickets at viagogo



www.viagogo.com


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Maybe he will throw Jericho off like Hogan did the Giant off the building at WW3 1995.


Yeah that's probably what will happen. I just want some expensive shit to get destroyed because it would be awesome LOL


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

The Wood said:


> Can anyone in this division throw a fucking forearm?


As much as we disagree with each other, I have to agree with you man. That women's match was a mess. There was a ton of botched moves, then add the fuckery from The Nightmare Collective. I don't think there is anything that can save this women's division at the moment.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Maybe he will throw Jericho off like Hogan did the Giant off the building at WW3 1995.


Still ranks as one of the most ridiculous events in wrestling history.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

The ending was a perfect example of how certain wrestlers don’t need a lot of writing or scripting.

The rest of this show was a fucking train wreck and a perfect example of why they desperately need a writer to format the show and write for people that need writing


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

This company gets in its own way. That's my biggest take away. Their wrestling philosophy is, in my opinion, wrong, and ultimately not good for business, but I don't think any AEW fan would disagree that they get in their way. They take simple shit, which should be good if left alone, and make it way more complicated than it needs to be.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

There was a little more fluff than I like, mostly in the first hour, but I still enjoyed it overall. I’m glad DDP didn’t get the brutal beat down that a certain other promotion would have drawn out for 20 minutes. Brandi was hilarious with the announce team, but the rest of that women’s segment fell flat, other than Britt giving zero shits, which I though was interesting and kinda funny, and now I’m wondering where they’re going with her. Definitely heel turn in progress, just a matter of how heel. And I’m still no fan of Christopher Daniels ... sorry, he never did it for me and still doesn’t.

Private Party looked better than usual, I thought. Interesting to see where they’re going with Hangman and Omega and the rest of the Elite. Also great to finally see OC in a match. And I love the giant FU to the critics by keeping it going with Marko. And that final segment, I was ready to let it play out and see where they’d go with it, until Mox was Mox and didn’t let us down.

They’re getting there, slowly but surely.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Overall a show with some high peaks and low valleys. 


Opening tag match was great and continuing to slow burn Page was the right call 
I still think the PPV match will be a 3 way with the winner becoming contender for the title 
Riho and Kris were having a good match but all the NC bullshit killed it. Clearly the low point of the night. 
Dr. Luther was very similar to the Butcher and Blade debut, nobody knew who he was. They need to get people for these surprise debuts that people actually know. 
Daniels and Sammy was your basic tv match essentially. Penta getting involved was pretty funny. 
I actually liked the Dark Order part here and think they still have potential. Uno has a commanding speaking voice that gives him presence. They just have to work on the edges. 
Rhodes and Bros was awesome. Great tag match between 4 guys who just get it. Awesome stuff. 
It's cool that DDP is gonna wrestle next week but that segment being all about him didnt work for me. MJF was great as usual but I just didnt like the endgame. 
6 man tag was so much fun and the highlight of the show in the ring. Both of those groups are so over and you dont have to like OC or Marko but they have an undeniable presence. 
Closing segment was great and they drew it out just long enough to have people actually thinking he was joining. Well done. 
Overall some hits and misses tonight. They went heavy into the sports entertainment stuff and some of it worked and some of it didnt. Still a mostly enjoyable show.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Good show overall as usual. Stories are being progressed. The tension between Kenny and Page is mounting, Dark Order vs SCU/Bucks which might mean an eventual Daniels turn, and MJF/Cody build seems like they have their programs in place for the ppv. 

The womens division is a mess a usual but it seems like they're trying to get somewhere so at least they have direction. As always, I'm looking forward to the next show!


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The Wood said:


> How was that segment any different from a WWE segment where Mox, say, destroys Jericho's jacket?


For me, the difference was I could buy this as real.

I expected the outcome, but they sold me on it anyway. I think it's because I'm so conditioned to WWE's formulaic, scripted way of operating that I was thrown off by Jericho/Mox executing in such a non-WWE way.

They obviously took pride in fine-tuning the segment together in Japan, planting details that would normally never happen, in particular the relative high number of ideas they crammed in that aren't cookie cutter e.g. Jericho hears a fan in the crowd taunt him, he responds, and Moxley defends him using his own words. That doesn't just happen, it would take a series of well thought out actions to make that little 10-second spot look real, and they did that.

I guess the word I'm looking for is effort - the amount of effort they put into selling it as real totally caught me off-guard.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Very poor episode overall. 

I was hoping they'd pull the trigger on a Hangman heel turn last week, I feel this is moving at a snails pace and I'm losing interest in what can be a potential blood feud between these two but Instead we get PAC attacking Nakazawa basically the same as what they did a few weeks ago. Disappointing. 

Statlander should've won tonight. Honestly her, Shida or Nyla would be better as champion. The match itself was a fucking mess. We now have a NC v Statlander/Shida/Swole feud by the looks of it, Riho is an afterthought. I have a horrible feeling Britt is the one taking the title from Riho at Revolution. 

Sammy/Daniels = Very forgetful, should be a dark match and nowhere near TV. 

MJF/Cody should be the hottest feud in this company but they've not progressed it at all, it's moving to slow and losing interest. Honestly it's annoying that Omega/Page and MJF/Cody can be great feuds that can bring more viewers but instead they're putting MJF in with DDP and Omega continuing with PAC. Butcher and the Blade were made to look like geeks as well, the same team that beat down Cody, jobbed by DDP. 

Mox/Jerricho segment was OK, nothing memorable though. When Mox joined I was expecting some twist to happen, was hoping for a NJPW invasion which would've made a shit and forgetful show memorable. 

They need to step up for next week, they can't keep producing bullshit like this, most of their shows I've enjoyed but things are starting to get sour.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

IronMan8 said:


> For me, the difference was I could buy this as real.
> 
> I expected the outcome, but they sold me on it anyway. I think it's because I'm so conditioned to WWE's formulaic, scripted way of operating that I was thrown off by Jericho/Mox executing in such a non-WWE way.
> 
> ...


I think I get what you're saying, but to me that was your textbook WWE segment. Seriously, I don't know what about it would be so strange on a WWE program.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The Wood said:


> But that's the reason it didn't work. You knew there was more coming because they weren't going off air.


They didn't go off air because it wasn't 10pm yet...


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I thought Marko Stunt wrestled logically for his character. Psychology and character work was good. Luchasaurus holding him back before the ad break was great. Reminds me of the story of Eugene's character-based wrestling style and how he couldn't get over for years before that character despite being a brilliant technician - character-based wrestlers get over.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

One of the things that really hurts them is the use of guys like QT Marshall. We've never really been told who he is or what his motivations are and now for the 2nd time hes being thrown into a big match and I don't really know why. It's just another example of trying to get everyone involved and over, it's the law of diminishing returns. 

Pac and Darby next week should be amazing and I cant see that not being the highlight of the show. Hopefully they main event.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Taroostyles said:


> One of the things that really hurts them is the use of guys like QT Marshall. We've never really been told who he is or what his motivations are and now for the 2nd time hes being thrown into a big match and I don't really know why. It's just another example of trying to get everyone involved and over, it's the law of diminishing returns.
> 
> Pac and Darby next week should be amazing and I cant see that not being the highlight of the show. Hopefully they main event.


Actually, we do know a little bit about QT. He's Cody's friend...and MJF chose him to be Cody's partner against Butcher and Blade one time specifically because he sucks LOL.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

So what are we thinking for revolution then? 

My predictions what I think will happen, not what I want. 

Mox v Jerricho AEW title

SCU/Bucks v Dark Order tag titles 

MJF v Cody 

Omega v PAC - Think they might have Hangman turn here and setup their feud for Double or Nothing 

Riho v Britt v Nyla women title 

Statlander v Awesome Kong 

Janela v Sabian


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Could be wrong as fuck. But from the forums I'm I think Fozzy is going on tour or some shit soon
> 
> 
> Checked they go on tour in April I guess
> ...


For how long


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> Baker is absolutely nowhere near being on par with her. She's terrible.


I must've been out of the loop longer than I thought, considering Statlander's match tonight was meh despite being in there with Riho, although she did have some nice bouts late last year when she started getting airtime on Dynamite. Might need to catch up on some of her stuff I might have missed and do a double take.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It's pretty obvious I think this was bad television, but here are my "I can't believe they fucking did that!" takes of the week: 

* PAC attacking Nakazawa this week like it didn't just happen a few weeks ago. Like a literal redo. Holy shit, I thought The Dude was joking. WWE, even TNA, would be raked over the coals if they dropped an angle and just re-did it a few weeks later. Like, Brock beats up Rey, then they don't talk about it, then Brock beats up Rey two weeks later to launch the story. Holy shit, that is just...bad. Comically bad. 

* The Women's Title scene. I don't know why people thought Statlander would win as opposed to Brandi screwing her, but whatever. My issue is that whoever put this together thought they would plant the illusion in the fans' mind that Riho wasn't going to take an interference win, sowing seeds of hope that the match would continue, then it was a fuck-finish anyway. I'm pretty sure I know who thinks like that too, and it's why they shouldn't have the book. They are so concerned with not being WWE that they bend over backwards to chew their own ass. 

* Brandi on commentary pointing out the flaws in the company. Holy shit, that was Shane McMahon coming out and saying "Raw sucks" stupid. 

* The "Cody isn't here" angle. Wtf is that? Dustin is out there, where the fuck is Cody? He is actually dodging MJF. Usually he protects his shit, but I've got zero clue what they are going for here. 

These things are deadly sins. They're not just bad, or messy, or lazy, or silly, or criticisms. These are things which take something that should be enjoyable and, on paper, make them completely unenjoyable. They are awful in conception. They should not have made it past a production meeting. They are Vince Russo in WCW level bad ideas. They don't involve the same sort of ballyhoo, so they won't get that sort of attention, but they are as egregiously nonsensical. There is no two ways about it: They are bad ideas. 

A lot of the other stuff was bad and awkward in execution. The Cody/Dustin match was sloppy and made no sense. The Dark Order stuff is fucking awful. The women can't work. The Jericho/Mox stuff is very WWE and was stretched too long. But you can see what they're _going for_. Sometimes you can let shit like that go, but not on a show where there are four fucking cardinal fucking sins. You can't give someone the benefit of the doubt when it's made abundantly clear four fucking times that they don't know what they are doing, without a shadow of a doubt. 

Can anyone argue that? Can anyone explain to me how it makes sense that PAC attacks Michael Nakazawa twice? Or why having Brandi shit on the Women's Division and the show's presentation is a good idea? Or how the Cody stuff makes sense? Or why they would tease a title change just to disappoint the fans on purpose other than incompetence? 

I don't want to hear about growing pains. Or taste. Or any of that shit. AEW is plagued by some fucking horrendous and fundamentally flawed decision-making.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Could be wrong as fuck. But from the forums I'm I think Fozzy is going on tour or some shit soon
> 
> 
> Checked they go on tour in April I guess
> ...


Doesn't look like any dates for a Wednesday ?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> For how long


Seen til May


MetalKiwi said:


> Doesn't look like any dates for a Wednesday ?


Yeah but I can't see him rocking out then flying to wrestle to fly back out to rock out


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

The Wood said:


> It's pretty obvious I think this was bad television, but here are my "I can't believe they fucking did that!" takes of the week:
> 
> * PAC attacking Nakazawa this week like it didn't just happen a few weeks ago. Like a literal redo. Holy shit, I thought The Dude was joking. WWE, even TNA, would be raked over the coals if they dropped an angle and just re-did it a few weeks later. Like, Brock beats up Rey, then they don't talk about it, then Brock beats up Rey two weeks later to launch the story. Holy shit, that is just...bad. Comically bad.
> 
> ...


The answer is easy. They are creatively bankrupt.

They run the same basic stories every week.

And the creative is so predictable, it's kind of painful.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Decent show. Felt kinda weird or something. I wouldn't call any of the matches bad, except maybe the ending of the women's match.

Ending was great tho. I actually thought for a second Mox actually turned. That was good.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Enjoyed the ending. Really though Mox turned.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Seen til MayYeah but I can't see him rocking out then flying to wrestle to fly back out to rock out


Im sure they will figure out a storyline. Only 2 months


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

IronMan8 said:


> In the moment, did anyone in here _not_ believe it was real?


very rare


Bosnian21 said:


> Not gonna lie, I kinda liked the idea of Moxley in Inner Circle for a second.


Me too for the very short few minutes that he was with them it was kind of hilarious seeing him support Jericho the way he did ... I was thinking he was going to counter Seth Rollins saying I have a better faction


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

What a horrendously boring episode! Nothing clicks. Not a single star. 
Just a bunch of tag team matches, a few freakish factions including the one with Brandi and the bald ****, totally skippable women's wrestling (women's wrestling lol), and a chubby Chris Jericho. 

It's like at this point I'd rather watch Smackdown. Or just watch cat videos on YouTube.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> The answer is easy. They are creatively bankrupt.
> 
> They run the same basic stories every week.
> 
> And the creative is so predictable, it's kind of painful.


Dude this is RAW & Smackdown. I genuinely don't know what to expect going into Dynamite... but I love it whether it's awesome insane "flippy" shit that my non-wrestling fan friends think is cool or a trainwreck like tonight. Its still infinitely more creative than what I would hate-watch on Mondays & Fridays


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I wouldnt call the final segment predictable, they really made me believe Moxley is legit joining.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

NXT was lame too this week ... only liked that last match. Russo was offering AEW "free help" -- did they take him on his offer? This show felt like it was booked by Russo. It wasn't particularly bad now that I'm reflecting on it ... it was just so different than any other episode. This is what I mean... I never know what to expect


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Gh0stFace said:


> NXT was lame too this week ... only liked that last match. Russo was offering AEW "free help" -- did they take him on his offer? This show felt like it was booked by Russo


Russo’s worst show was ten times better than this.

I know you’re trolling but Russo would never have meaningless 6 man tags going 15 minutes.

Wouldn’t book a “Bash at the Beach” episode in the middle of January either.

Also, none of Russo’s tenures have resulted in a loss of viewers. Much less how many viewers AEW has already lost.

I could keep going....


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

The Nightmare Collective stuff is killing the pace of the show. Fucking have some balls and tell your wife that it sucks Cody.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

The Dude said:


> Russo’s worst show was ten times better than this.
> 
> I know you’re trolling but Russo would never have meaningless 6 man tags going 15 minutes.
> 
> ...


Haha I actually talk to him via e-mail. I emailed him, waiting for his response. Some parts felt very Russo not in a bad way


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

A little too much sports entertainment this week for my liking

but not bad - not great either

C- show? Maybe D+

my least fav so far

edit) JR got on my nerves this week for some reason


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> A little too much sports entertainment this week for my liking
> 
> but not bad - not great either
> 
> ...


Was it when he called the company AWE? You need to at least get the initials of your job right lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I really don’t know how anyone thought Mox was actually turning. I’m not trying to insult anyone, but come on.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Gh0stFace said:


> NXT was lame too this week ... only liked that last match. Russo was offering AEW "free help" -- did they take him on his offer? This show felt like it was booked by Russo. It wasn't particularly bad now that I'm reflecting on it ... it was just so different than any other episode. This is what I mean... I never know what to expect


Somebody is listening to him,I know matt reached out to russo a couple of weeks ago and that was after they left twitter.because the first two show so far this year, have different feel to them.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

They need to fucking not.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

This was probably my least favorite episode of Dynamite so far. The women's title match was very underwhelming, felt so awkward at times with many botched moves. I kept hoping that Statlander would win the title, but that didn't happen again this week. There really doesn't seem to be a clear direction with this division at all. It is a royal mess.

Rhodes Bros. vs. Lucha Bros. was pretty decent match, and about what I expected from all four of them.

I didn't feel like the Page turn on Omega this week was as evident as the last few weeks.

The ending segment between Jericho/Sammy/Hager with Moxley saved the show for me. I think they did do a pretty good job and there was a moment where I thought that Moxley had legitimately joined. When the segment started to somewhat take a bit longer as Moxley was pacing back and forth, you could tell he was turning on them.

Hoping next week they can fix some of the issues from this past weeks show.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The Womens match did feel like Russo was booking it. There was too much going on. Poorly planned out and a lot of the moves were poorly executed. Brandi was bad on commentary.

I should be happy that Statlander didn't lose clean I guess.

Anyway, Jurassic Express vs. Best Friends with Orange Cassidy was my favorite match of the night.

I knew a mile away that Moxley was going to turn on Jericho before it was over, but it was still entertaining. Plus it made sense for him to fool Jericho. He got the keys to the Ford GT.

Hangman Page was drinking that beer. Man.

It is cool to see DDP back in wrestling again on TNT, but...him plugging everything and giving this long speech really dragged on. Sure, i'm all for seeing him in a tag team match.

Overall the show was okay. Not one of their best episodes at all, but I still enjoyed it more than whats on Monday or Friday nights.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I'm surprised Statlander didn't walk away with the title coming off winning superstar of the year, they could have really pushed her off this, reminds me a bit of when Braun was super over a few years back then they had him lose and lost all momentum.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

First hour of AEW was rough, second hour was decent. Loved the Moxley swerve at the end. Marko Stunt has got to go though.


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

Thought tonight's show was very good they limited the commercials and the matches were great Jon Moxley really swerved the audience by making them think that he'd joined the Inner Circle and unlike RAW and SMACKDOWN or IMPACT the fans were truly into it.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

that final segment was pure cringe... you could see it coming from a mile away....went on for too long... moxley is great overall but he isnt much of an actor. MJF stole the show tonight.... well on his way of becoming one of the all time goat heels.... he was born for that role. Rest of the show is the same old shit...bunch on random crap.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

first hour was wrestlecrap. AEW should be embarrassed.

Second was ok thanks to innercircle, and mjf.

Far to many mens tag matches each week. And each one is same type spot fest. Was nice to see Dustin squash the lucha bro flippy fucks.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

My God. Why do you watch this show, @The Wood ?

I’m not being funny here. If you hate it this badly, what is the purpose of you watching it? I’ve defended you multiple times on here, but goddamn man, I just scrolled my finger off in an attempt to get to the point where you finally bled out from the 2-he wrist slitting promo you just cut in this fucking thread.

Good lord.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I don't watch every week. I had the time today so I thought I'd give it a go. Make no mistake about it, I doubt it will happen again for a very long time.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

why did hey give an irrelevant geezer like DDP so much mic time and yet rarely seem to have time for most of the roster? I have no problem with ddp wrestling but his speech was pointless.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Eh, I didn't mind DDP being out there. He's more over than the entire roster put together, basically. And it looks good him doing a classic DDP promo and being outclassed by MJF. A good way to put over a future star. My issue was with the physicality and the complete nonsense story of Cody not being there while Dustin was running out for the save. Wtf?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m almost always critical, and I found this episode to be the most fun I’ve had with the show since early November.

The lone complaint I have begins with the stupid PAC shit. You never fucking explained what happened the first time. There should have been a couple segments of the show, returning to whether Omega can find his abducted friend and ending with Pac jumping Omega and beating him down. 

They give us the same...goddamn...thing this week. And people want to tell me that Cody doesn’t have some ill feelings toward Omega. STUPID AS FUCK.



Anyways...

-The Riho-Statlander match, for me, was saved by all the shenanigans. I thought it was awesome to see Statlander “save” Riho with the suicide dive on Mel. “Luther” sneaking out from under the ring was creepy, dark, and actually fun. Riho returning the favor to Kris. Shida and Swole jumping into the ring to ward off The Collective. I thought this was awesome and gave the women’s division “something”. They’ll probably turn around and blow it with stupid shit, but this was awesome.

-Rhodes vs Lucha Bros was alright. Dustin doing a destroyer feels out of place. And Cody’s top rope cutter feels fake as shit. Penta entering and sitting on the top turnbuckle to setup the hurricanrana was spotty. But it served its purpose and led to Arn on a mic. Cool.

-Again with the dumb as fuck timing with MJF. They did the same thing when Butcher and The Blade were introduced, acting like MJF and Cody didn’t just cross paths in the back. Hopefully they explain it with Arn holding Cody back.

-Sammy vs Christopher Daniels was a good match. Sammy is a star in the making, just needs a bit of weight. Penta prompting Christopher Daniels to lose focus and lose was good shit. Dark Order coming down, having SCU and Bucks kick ass worked and righted a wrong from the 18th episode. Again. This was all good stuff.

-Would have liked to see more of the match between Best Friends and Cassidy vs Jurassic Express. Fun match. My kid was marking out as his favorites are Cassidy and Luchasaurus. Knew they were saving Luchasaurus and Cassidy’s spot. Such great shit and fun as hell. My old lady was even really into this one and was laughing hysterically at Orange Cassidy’s top rope “splash”. Not everything has to be serious, and Cassidy does comedy well.

-Jericho and Mox had me believing. They played this absolutely perfect, even with Jericho’s Wrestle Kingdom post match interview when he said, “Some would even say I’m the greatest.” When I heard that, I thought, “Who says that!?” But here is Moxley saying it.

Just played it perfectly, and if you tell me you didn’t believe it for a second, then you’re a goddamn liar.



All in all, this was a fun fucking show. I don’t care if the ratings tank. This was fun for me.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> I don't watch every week. I had the time today so I thought I'd give it a go. Make no mistake about it, I doubt it will happen again for a very long time.


If so, does this mean we won’t be getting your wrist-slitting comments on the daily? Goddamn man. If you don’t like it, don’t discuss it ad fucking nauseum. I really don’t understand what you’re trying to accomplish, other than sounding like a jilted lover hell bent to run down your ex to every new lover they find.

It’s just odd to me how much time you spend discussing and crying about something you clearly don’t like.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> If so, does this mean we won’t be getting your wrist-slitting comments on the daily? Goddamn man. If you don’t like it, don’t discuss it ad fucking nauseum. I really don’t understand what you’re trying to accomplish, other than sounding like a jilted lover hell bent to run down your ex to every new lover they find.
> 
> It’s just odd to me how much time you spend discussing and crying about something you clearly don’t like.


Wrestling's been an important part of my life for a long time. I love discussing it. It doesn't mean I have to love what AEW is doing.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Wrestling's been an important part of my life for a long time. I love discussing it. It doesn't mean I have to love what AEW is doing.


And I get that, but why discuss something you dislike so fucking much? There isn’t something better, more productive you could be doing with your time? Like damn man. Grab your girls ass, pull her up close, watch reruns of Russo-written shows, and enjoy life. Or discuss something in the industry you do enjoy.

The more you focus on the negatives in life, the more negatives you will get in life. Depression is a motherfucker, and it seems hell bent on never leaving your shoulder.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol, I'm not depressed, and discussing wrestling doesn't make me depressed. I can do all those things (except watching Russo-written television) and comment on wrestling. Believe it or not, I like my hobby.

This is the first week I've watched. It was awful. I'm allowed to comment on it. This is the perfect week to do so.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Lol, I'm not depressed, and discussing wrestling doesn't make me depressed. I can do all those things (except watching Russo-written television) and comment on wrestling. Believe it or not, I like my hobby.
> 
> This is the first week I've watched. It was awful. I'm allowed to comment on it. This is the perfect week to do so.


Shew.

More power to you, man. I’ve spent the last 2 decades of my time not watching wrestling by watching NBA and college hoops. NBA is god awful with rule changes to explode the scoring numbers, and I’m not a fan. I’ve watched less and less the last 3 years to the point I finally stopped watching all together late last year.

I can’t handle it. It just left me angry as fuck when I would discuss it. If you really can enjoy life and discuss something you really don’t enjoy, then more power to you. You should consider doing podcasts.

I won’t listen, but you should consider it.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Time for my weekly plus and negative watch along. Lets see how we go this week

The squealing needs to stop. Honestly its so cringe worthy. Did someone tell him it was good? Fire that person..
Why are Kenny and Hangman not murdering these two dorks? What a joke.. This story could have been told in 8 minutes.
Does Nakazawa just introduce himself saying "Hey, nice to meet you. I'm Kenny Omega's friend". PAC should be attacking The Bucks ffs
PAC is intense as fuck
Why is Brandi on tv. Can anyone actually deny this companies nepotism at this point? It's starting to hinder them. She's lucky she's hot.
I like Riho. I just wish they built her as an underdog. Popped a little when she jumped into Luther.
Aren't they supposed to be building the prestige of their titles? What does this actually do for the womens division? Can someone remind me how this company is different?
Big Swole is neither big nor swole.
Penelope Ford is on TV. Tick
Shinedown suck
Glad Daniels is finally putting young talent over. Guevara is very easy to hate
What the fuck is Penta doing in this company?
They give and they take. Daniels puts over Guevara and buries the #DarkOrder.
Penta and Fenix are just Lucha House Party at this point.. They've been ruined.
Promoting the charities to raise money for the bush fires in Australia. Definitely a positive. Thanks AEW
Cody and Arn still makes no sense at all..
Did they just go to an ad, interview Poffo and go back to another ad? This is really what's killing wrestling
MJF is great. Let him carry a mic 24/7
Fuck Marko Stunt. Refuse to watch this match
I feel like nothing has happened for like 30 minutes
Jericho is easily the best thing in wrestling at the moment.
I'm enjoying this last segment. I can see why people fell for it although it's still a little predictable. I would have loved for it to be pushed out over a few weeks, with every week another member of the Inner Circle disappearing. AEW like to talk about being patient but they could have run with this better. 

Positives- 8/22
Negatives- 14/22

This show was not good.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Cult03 said:


> Time for my weekly plus and negative watch along. Lets see how we go this week
> 
> The squealing needs to stop. Honestly its so cringe worthy. Did someone tell him it was good? Fire that person..
> Why are Kenny and Hangman not murdering these two dorks? What a joke.. This story could have been told in 8 minutes.
> ...


Troll! Time to go on the ignore list. 

I actually don't agree with some of your criticisms. I don't mind Arn and Cody, for example. I'm fine with burying The Dark Order. Well, that's it, basically. I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks The Lucha Bros. are not a good fit here.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

qntntgood said:


> Somebody is listening to him,I know matt reached out to russo a couple of weeks ago and that was after they left twitter.because the first two show so far this year, have different feel to them.


No they haven't. The problems they already had are just looking worse and worse each week. Their nepotism, lack of solid storytelling and pushing embarrassing wrestlers has been an issue since day one



The Wood said:


> Troll! Time to go on the ignore list.
> 
> I actually don't agree with some of your criticisms. I don't mind Arn and Cody, for example. I'm fine with burying The Dark Order. Well, that's it, basically. I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks The Lucha Bros. are not a good fit here.


I like Arn and I like Cody. But they don't need each other. Arn should be helping someone who actually needs it. Burying the #DarkOrder seems to be their aim at this point. They're wasting their time with them. I like the cult of dorks thing they are attempting but then they filled the group up with a bunch of actual dorks so I don't care for them anymore.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I think The Dark Order was doomed from the get-go. Just nepotism to get the Super Smash Brothers in. That gimmick would be torn apart if it were on WWE TV. And it does get a good thrashing even with the AEW support. 

I mean, I don't think Cody needs Arn, but I think the connection has got something to it, given the history between Dusty and the Horsemen. Arn doesn't need to stay exclusive to Cody either. More Arn on TV is a good thing as far as I'm concerned. 

Definitely agree with you on those problems from day dot being more and more visible.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

MoxAsylum said:


> First hour of AEW was rough, second hour was decent. Loved the Moxley swerve at the end. *Marko Stunt has got to go though.*


yeah.... those horrible pops and cheers


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

bdon said:


> Shew.
> 
> More power to you, man. I’ve spent the last 2 decades of my time not watching wrestling by watching NBA and college hoops. NBA is god awful with rule changes to explode the scoring numbers, and I’m not a fan. I’ve watched less and less the last 3 years to the point I finally stopped watching all together late last year.
> 
> ...


Use the ignore list buddy.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah.... those horrible pops and cheers


Explain this to me AEW sycophant, why do people cheer for Stunt?


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

bdon said:


> I’m almost always critical, and I found this episode to be the most fun I’ve had with the show since early November.
> 
> The lone complaint I have begins with the stupid PAC shit. You never fucking explained what happened the first time. There should have been a couple segments of the show, returning to whether Omega can find his abducted friend and ending with Pac jumping Omega and beating him down.
> 
> ...


Although that woman's match felt like a total Russo-esque clusterfuck (are there no DQ's in AEW? .. that part had me confused) -- it was good storytelling when you look at the deeper layer details and the thought behind it instead of just the surface. My initial reaction was that this was probably the weakest show but after reflecting on it, I realized it was just very different and not what I expect from AEW.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

The show was weak af. Everything felt off and didn't click for me. The booking of the women's division is atrocious as usual, also the tag team division is being booked horribly. Once again the champs aren't doing anything meaningful. Just give the belts to Shida / Kris and LB / PnP already.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Explain this to me AEW sycophant, why do people cheer for Stunt?


This is probably why


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Russo was not involved. But anything is possible he could be lying and have some kind of NDA because I saw his fingerprints ...


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Gh0stFace said:


> Although that woman's match felt like a total Russo-esque clusterfuck (are there no DQ's in AEW? .. that part had me confused) -- it was good storytelling when you look at the deeper layer details and the thought behind it instead of just the surface. My initial reaction was that this was probably the weakest show but after reflecting on it, I realized it was just very different and not what I expect from AEW.


Russo wouldn't book this amount of wrestling on the show, anyone who has seen any of his stuff knows he hates the focus being on the in ring.

This is what happens when a fan gets the book. Read some of the ideas to "Booking AEW" thread.

It's just dudes saying "Well, I would have Moxley feud with Jericho, until he wins the title and then have Jericho get mad, but congratulate him" (This is a real f'n suggestion in the thread)

Khan doesn't know things about anglers, and heat, and getting people over. The EVP's don't know how to do angles. 

This is why it seemed like a cluster, no one knows what they are doing creatively, and it shows every week.

I don't care if WWE does it, that shouldn't be an excuse


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Again, great show!

- Started off with a fast paced tag with some great moves. Loved Page's apathy towards PAC hurting Nakazawa and the fact he is simply drifting away from the Elite.
- Solid match between Statlander and Riho (huge pops), and I loved Brandi on commentary, hoped for no interference but that was inevitable. With Shida and Swole helping out, Baker walking away, the women's division is starting to get some structure.
- Sammy v Daniels was okay and I liked the Penta interruption AND even though I like the Dark Order, i'm not sure what they were doing there beyond being called spooky perverts by SCU!
- Cody & Dustin v Lucha Bros. Great match and Dustin is getting better and better. However, Lucha Bros need to start winning and actually be seen as a top 3 in the world tag team.
- Jurassic v PP - Good lighthearted match that the crowd got into.

- MJF segment and crowd interaction was great and DDP promo was very good. 
- Mox now owns a super car  - This was Grade A stuff.

To JR; you work for AEW, not EAW, WEA or EWA.....AEW!!!


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Gh0stFace said:


> This is probably why


He seems like a nice person. But that doesn't sway me on wanting to cheer for him. He's not a kid, he's 23. He's there because he's little, not because he's the best option. It doesn't make me think "wow, I could be a wrestler too". It makes me think "fuck, pretty much anyone can do this hey". Fair enough if he's a mascot or manager but don't have make Penta look like a bitch. It's embarrassing. And I'm not a troll for not liking him


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

So to keep my new years resolutions I will just highlight the good things. Like most weeks I watch AEW first on Thursday to not have already watched the A-show and be affected by that.


The tag to start the show, probably the best storyline going on and being consistent
Cody´s entrance music and his ego 
OC actually "wrestling", good that AEW doesnt give a fuck how this will affect the ratings!!
the 6 man tag, although being just there to have 6 more poeple with a win/loss, it was fun to watch, especially Marco doesnt give a crap how believable it is what he is doing, the crowd loves it and it seems that this is all that counts
Jericho wearing a shirt


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Fantastic show all round. No complaints.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The pacing was just off for me this week

felt more like WWE. Crowd was a bit quiet too

well.... every week can’t be a homerun


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Gh0stFace said:


> Russo was not involved. But anything is possible he could be lying and have some kind of NDA because I saw his fingerprints ...


Yeah there was no way he would have had Omega/Page vs Private Party go that long. Or just do 4 straight matches and it being like 815 before MJF promo with DDP. Now it Cody/Dustin vs Lucha Bros opened. Then we heard from Arn after the match. Followed by MJF and DDP stuff that would feel more Russo. He still would have had matches shorter and drama going on backstage too.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The pacing was just off for me this week
> 
> felt more like WWE. Crowd was a bit quiet too
> 
> well.... every week can’t be a homerun


how big was the crowd? it seems like the bigger it is, the quieter it sounds.

but the cowboy shit chant was LOUD.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Why was Pac back stage in his ring gear when he didn't wrestle?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> how big was the crowd? it seems like the bigger it is, the quieter it sounds.
> 
> but the cowboy shit chant was LOUD.


I’m guessing 3.5k, just from what I saw

yep, cowboy shit was loud - i don’t think that crowd wanted a hangman turn


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Why was Pac back stage in his ring gear when he didn't wrestle?


he’s..... full gear


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Gh0stFace said:


> Haha I actually talk to him via e-mail. I emailed him, waiting for his response. Some parts felt very Russo not in a bad way


Interesting.

Unfortunately while some parts may feel that way, they just don’t have the flow of a TV show. Everything was super clunky last night


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> Fantastic show all round. No complaints.


No complaints whatsoever? Really? Not even one?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215258313551761409
That rare occasion when you agree with Bryan over Dave.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

bdon said:


> If so, does this mean we won’t be getting your wrist-slitting comments on the daily? Goddamn man. If you don’t like it, don’t discuss it ad fucking nauseum. I really don’t understand what you’re trying to accomplish, other than sounding like a jilted lover hell bent to run down your ex to every new lover they find.
> 
> It’s just odd to me how much time you spend discussing and crying about something you clearly don’t like.


What the fuck do you care? Jesus.

He wants the show to be better and is giving his opinions on why some of the shit they’re doing is beyond awful.

I want the show to be better too. I watch in the hopes that they finally figure it out. Last night showed that the ppl putting this together don’t have a clue.

Idk who died and made you the sheriff around here but pipe down already.

If people want to give their thoughts, they’re allowed to do that without you wagging your finger at them.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Explain this to me AEW sycophant, why do people cheer for Stunt?


Only the marks. Everyone else rolls their eyes.


----------



## Castro Margaret (Jan 9, 2020)

Yay! Thread!











here for Jungle express v Best friends!???


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah.... those horrible pops and cheers



I understand where you’re coming from but doesn’t change the fact he’s awful


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

MoxAsylum said:


> I understand where you’re coming from but doesn’t change the fact he’s awful


I’m enjoying him more and more

not sure if its because of the hate he gets, or his appearances in Sammy’s vlogs or his performances

most likely all 3

but i like the kid ?‍♂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Castro Margaret said:


> Yay! Thread!
> View attachment 81965
> 
> 
> ...


NXT highlights go in the NXT thread

?‍♂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Gh0stFace said:


> Russo was not involved. But anything is possible he could be lying and have some kind of NDA because I saw his fingerprints ...


This didn't feel at all like a Russo show. Honestly, the parts that didn't work for me in this episode felt more like modern WWE than anything Russo-esque.


----------



## Chairshot620 (Mar 12, 2010)

I enjoyed the show quite a bit. I did skip the match with Stunt and Orange Cassidy. Keeps these guys as attendants, managers, to run outside interference, but please don’t book them in matches.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

The Wood said:


> Lol, I'm not depressed, and discussing wrestling doesn't make me depressed. I can do all those things (except watching Russo-written television) and comment on wrestling. Believe it or not, I like my hobby.
> 
> This is the first week I've watched. It was awful. I'm allowed to comment on it. This is the perfect week to do so.


I've been watching wrestling since the 80's, so you can imagine what I've had to endure over the years not just from WWE, but WCW, ECW, TNA/Impact, USWA, SMW, GWF, NWA, NJPW, and the mile long list of promotions goes on. I am just as passionate about wrestling, I really want a true alternative to the WWE here in the states that we can watch on the national stage. That is why I praise and am critical of what AEW delivers each week. I may come off more positive than negative, but in actuality the product hasn't been as bad as some are making it. Sure there are several head scratching things that they are doing, but I am giving them a solid year before I decide if they are just spinning their wheels and haven't learned from all the years of experience combined by the Elite and guys like Jericho, Moxley, and JR that could provide input.

Man, if this is your first week watching AEW.......why are you wasting your time commenting on a product you aren't watching on a weekly basis? I had enough with RAW and SD finally over a year ago, so now I sporadically watch those shows. I always watch NXT, because at least they are doing something good over on that show. No way am I wasting my precious time posting on a product that I don't watch. This is the problem here on these boards, there are so many drive by posts by people that act like they watch a show each week and yet someone like yourself finally admits you don't follow AEW as much if at all if this was your first show? I find that kind of logic confusing, its like people want to be so negative yet not watch the product.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Last night's show...ugh...

The only things that saved it from being a complete disaster were the opening and closing segments. In the first Hangman's slow heel turn was advanced so that's good. My guess is that Hangman will turn on Omega during his match with PAC.

And obviously the ending with Jericho and Moxley was good. Things should pick up now that their war is on.

But the rest......

Random tag team matches up the wazoo, Marko Stunt and Orange Cassidy in the same match (the latter is fine when used sparingly but not in the same match with Stunt, bad combo), Dark Order stuff failing again (how is it that the vignettes are really good but every time they come in person it sucks?????), Cody looking like a bitch because he needs to "talk" to Arn Anderson, even MJF's segment fell flat this time. Sorry, I'm not excited about DDP coming back for a match. I shit on WWE for this, I'll shit on AEW too.

Don't even get me started on that DISASTER of a women's segment. *Brandi needs to get lost. ASAP. Pull the plug on this "Nightmare Collective" stuff. NOW.*

I recorded NXT last night and watched today, though I forgot to in the first 20 minutes or so. It was nothing spectacular either but it was a much more consistent show. AEW needs to get its shit together fast if it wants to compete in the long run. The buzz is gone. Why can't they just do what they were doing before Full Gear? I don't get it.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I skipped through every single thing apart from Kris/Riho and the Inner Circle angle. Bad episode.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Well, @The Dude I enjoy @The Wood posts, but last night was just self-inflicted wound after self-inflicted wound.

Secondly, your posts were there, too. I didn’t mention you for some reason. Why is that? Oh, that’s right. I don’t think there is any hope for your stupid ass and never once found you worth the time, kid.

Now return to your basement.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Interesting....

they’re teasing a Kris / Luther deathmatch on twitter

if that is where this leads to

or Sonny Kiss v Luther as he also came out.... i can kinda get behind this


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

The tag matches and the main event segment were great, but the MJF and dark order segments were weird, dark order just look like geeks and the MJF and DDP confrontation didn't work for me. 
Overall a good episode, but a little underwhelming.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Chairshot620 said:


> I enjoyed the show quite a bit. I did skip the match with Stunt and Orange Cassidy. Keeps these guys as attendants, managers, to run outside interference, but please don’t book them in matches.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They were both actually very good in their limited roles in that match. They shouldn’t be taking tv time every week, no, but there’s a place for them, and the crowds consistently get into them. They’re great at breaking up the show between the more serious segments ... and helping me forget the really shitty ones.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

They've got to open with a video package of Mox blasting through the streets in the Ford GT next week. I can live in hope, anyway.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

AEW_19 said:


> They've got to open with a video package of Mox blasting through the streets in the Ford GT next week. I can live in hope, anyway.


Or him finding a random homeless person and giving them the keys and let them keep it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

reyfan said:


> Or him finding a random homeless person and giving them the keys and let them keep it.


I hope he ends up finding something really embarrassing that Jericho left inside.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> I hope he ends up finding something really embarrassing that Jericho left inside.


Letters from Sammy telling him how he is his idol and love notes from him would be on point.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215106669451059201


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

What a pansy ass attempt at making AEW look bad


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

bdon said:


> What a pansy ass attempt at making AEW look bad


Yup, and I highly doubt that anyone in AEW even remembers what TNA did 15 years ago let alone half the stuff that has happened in wrestling the last 5 years alone.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Nobody saying the angle hasn't happen before. Guys in the segment in Moxley, Jericho and Guevara is what make it great.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215106669451059201


Nice try, but that wasn't the first time, or the last time, that the "will they join" storyline is used. As J.R. would say, BAH GOD!!! This was a very lame attempt of "showing the haters why AEW sucks". You yourself, even have to admit that.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215106669451059201


This is a pretty common angle. I believe people have also brought up DDP doing it with the nWo. Recently, Randy Orton with The Wyatt Family and John Cena with The Nexus. (Although I think any of us who had to live through those angles probably want to forget them LOL)


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It's definitely a hack angle. I was more thinking Randy Orton pretending to be friends with Seth Rollins, when he should have just kicked his ass.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215106669451059201


These segments are nowhere near the same in quality. Just had tee shirt and attack. Didn't have big set up, promo celebration or Moxley looking so cool as he delivered his lines on Jericho before the attack.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Of all the things happened on the show some people actually bitch about Jericho/Moxley stuff? LOL. It was very good, and 2nd best segment on the show, 1st being MJF. 

But yeah, AEW needs to step up, as far as I'm concerned. Lots of things I didn't like about this week, just to name a few: 

Kenny just standing there while his friend is being murdered. AGAIN.
Speaking of that, will that storyline have any progression already? They do the same stuff. Kenny, just answer to Pac, it's not that hard. And also, what happened 2 weeks ago when Nakazawa and Pac just disappeared from the locker-room? I thought Pac dragged him out to some dark place to do some dark things, lol.
Nightmare Collective stuff.... yeah, complete channel changer.
Somebody tell Cody that he can enter the ring like a normal wrestler, no need to do that pretentious uplifting every time.
Where was Cody when DDP was humiliated? Dustin was there, Cody wasn't, why? They said he could be in the trainers room, but then again Dustin wasn't? Maybe Cody is a coward. I grew to like the guy, but sometimes they make it harder.
Jurassic Express is fine, but Marko Stunt needs to GTFO. A grown ass man selling for him is too much of a disbelief for me. I liked Orange Cassidy actually doing something, though.
Private Party guys are pretty bad. They can't execute moves correctly, half the time I can't even tell what's exactly supposed to hurt here. They also had no business kicking out of Pages finisher. And also, I find their characters and presentation really annoying, they should be heels.
DDP's promo was fine, but he should have said something meaningful, instead he did some plugs and then MJF interrupted him. Felt forced. Loved how MJF was actually live-tweeting during DDPs speech.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Orange Cassidy changing the game

kids love him / smarks love him / adults love him

only joyless Puro stans are left in the cold


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215295169861509120


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RBrooks said:


> Of all the things happened on the show some people actually bitch about Jericho/Moxley stuff? LOL. It was very good, and 2nd best segment on the show, 1st being MJF.
> 
> But yeah, AEW needs to step up, as far as I'm concerned. Lots of things I didn't like about this week, just to name a few:
> 
> ...


Well we agree on Private Party. Those guys fucking suck ass.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

The MJF and Mox segments were odd ones... Enjoyed both, but they seemed to fall flat. For MJF I think it was DDP, his timing on everything was wayyyy off, it affected the impact of it. Plus Cody not coming out literally two mins after he left didn't make sense.

As for Mox... I dunno. Something just didn't quite click with the impact of him initially saying yes and then his turn. Was it JR? He was so nonchalant throughout it took away from the drama of what should've been a hot segment.

Good show nonetheless, MJF was class, Jericho immense as always, but there was something about segments that fell slat.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Well we agree on Private Party. Those guys fucking suck ass.


They are spot-monkeys. And actually, I'm starting to not get everybody's praise of an AEW tag division. Feels like the Bucks just hired the guys that they would like to work with themselves. Revival may actually look out of place there. And Lucha Bros ain't getting any pushes, as this week proved.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

They just announced a 4 way no.1 contenders match for the tag titles next week. 

Bucks vs LAX vs Best Friends vs Kenny/Page

Gonna be a fucking barn burner.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Taroostyles said:


> They just announced a 4 way no.1 contenders match for the tag titles next week.
> 
> Bucks vs LAX vs Best Friends vs Kenny/Page
> 
> Gonna be a fucking barn burner.


That will take forever and a day and lose viewers.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I ignored the results as I was at work till late last night and I'm just gonna watch tonight at 11pm on itv4 , I have a fire stick remote but I'd rather just watch then. Looking forward to lucha bros v Rhodes bros they hz e total opposite styles so it should make for a good match.

Hopefully hangman turns and mox doesn't join either ( stupid road at work tried telling me the results , I made him do prep for his stupidity) Kenny taking the criticism for the women's division is a sign he's listening . Dark order has me intrigued as I think Chris Daniel's is a member if I'm wrong I'm wrong but I'm sure it was him in the ring. So let's hope tonight is a good show and I'll post my thoughts tomorrow morning g , if anyone else has seen the show hope you enjoyed it and to those who haven't it should be a sweet show .

Peace ya'll.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

RBrooks said:


> They are spot-monkeys. And actually, I'm starting to not get everybody's praise of an AEW tag division. Feels like the Bucks just hired the guys that they would like to work with themselves. Revival may actually look out of place there. And Lucha Bros ain't getting any pushes, as this week proved.


Hey Brooks, Carter here . Lucha bros wont get a push mate till the sign full time. They are still signed to triple aaa and other companies. They make more money doing it this way and have stated they wont sign full ti e unless they get the same as they earn for all other companies and this wont happen as aew font want to be seen favouring others .

Peace mate.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hmm I thought Private Party had their best overall performance this week. They are inexperienced but talented IMO


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Carter84 said:


> I ignored the results as I was at work till late last night and I'm just gonna watch tonight at 11pm on itv4 , I have a fire stick remote but I'd rather just watch then. Looking forward to lucha bros v Rhodes bros they hz e total opposite styles so it should make for a good match.
> 
> Hopefully hangman turns and mox doesn't join either ( stupid road at work tried telling me the results , I made him do prep for his stupidity) Kenny taking the criticism for the women's division is a sign he's listening . Dark order has me intrigued as I think Chris Daniel's is a member if I'm wrong I'm wrong but I'm sure it was him in the ring. So let's hope tonight is a good show and I'll post my thoughts tomorrow morning g , if anyone else has seen the show hope you enjoyed it and to those who haven't it should be a sweet show .
> 
> Peace ya'll.


What do you know? Someone who simply wants to enjoy the show and understands it isn’t life or death, just some silly rasslin’ show!

I have a feeling you’ll really enjoy it. I know I did.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Hmm I thought Private Party had their best overall performance this week. They are inexperienced but talented IMO


Facing Omega and Page helped slow them down a lot. They need matches like that. The Revival should do wonders if/when they join in accelerating the maturation process of some of these tag teams.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

bdon said:


> What do you know? Someone who simply wants to enjoy the show and understands it isn’t life or death, just some silly rasslin’ show!
> 
> I have a feeling you’ll really enjoy it. I know I did.


Thanks man , hope I enjoy it too, 

Have a good night ,

Peace.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

bdon said:


> That will take forever and a day and lose viewers.


Just like how this weeks show was gonna take a massive tumble with NXT back on live right?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Taroostyles said:


> They just announced a 4 way no.1 contenders match for the tag titles next week.
> 
> Bucks vs LAX vs Best Friends vs Kenny/Page
> 
> Gonna be a fucking barn burner.


Strong card next week for sure!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

No.


Taroostyles said:


> Just like how this weeks show was gonna take a massive tumble with NXT back on live right?


Not at all. I expected the show to suck looking at the card beforehand, but when the show began, and especially after watching all of it, I absolutely expected a banger rating. I was fully expecting over 1m to be honest. I was that happy with the show.

And next week could be the same depending on the delivery. I just know big tag matches like that don’t typically keep the audience, especially the minute Best Friends enter the fray.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

I dunno, theres so much star power in that match I see it doing extremely well.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Taroostyles said:


> I dunno, theres so much star power in that match I see it doing extremely well.


I hope you’re right. I really do, but those kinda of matches tend to drag a bit, IMO. Too many people needing to get their stuff into a 20-min time frame, and unfortunately, that spells the ref losing control, camera man frantically trying to keep up with the action, etc.

I could be wrong, and they execute a great match. Color me skeptical, though.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> These segments are nowhere near the same in quality. Just had tee shirt and attack. Didn't have big set up, promo celebration or Moxley looking so cool as he delivered his lines on Jericho before the attack.


The TNA one was better.....

The AEW segment was way too obvious an everybody in the segment did a shit job on the mic in my opinion.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TheDraw said:


> *The TNA one was better.....*
> 
> The AEW segment was way too obvious an everybody in the segment did a shit job on the mic in my opinion.




That level of bias XD


----------



## JJKING13 (Jan 11, 2020)

First time poster. My 8 year old son and I attended. We had a great time. I’ve been to other promotions shows so I have a basis for comparison. This event definitely had a different feel in a positive way. If you get a chance to go to a live show, do it. With the smaller venues there really isn’t a bad seat in the house. The 3 hour show was over before we realized it - you feel engaged. Nothing is perfect and everyone has their own views and opinion. Going to a live event strengthened our preference of AEW and if they make this thing work they will gain fans over time as there were a fair amount of kids in attendance (on a school night) who all appeared to be engaged and truly enjoying themselves.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I missed the first almost 40 mins and my dvr decided not to record the show for some reason. So was there a DQ in the women's match or did Riho get the pin?


----------



## JJKING13 (Jan 11, 2020)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I missed the first almost 40 mins and my dvr decided not to record the show for some reason. So was there a DQ in the women's match or did Riho get the pin?


Riho got the pin after interference from King.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TheDraw said:


> The TNA one was better.....
> 
> The AEW segment was way too obvious an everybody in the segment did a shit job on the mic in my opinion.



No way I watched TNA one and that was crap. He came out with shirt on for like 30 seconds. Then turned 15 seconds later. Moxley acted heelish for a few minutes here. They tried to act like dominant NWO group. How Jericho and Moxley did the segment was gold. 


Was it obvious that Moxley was going to turn? Yes we know he's not going to be in the Inner circle long term and is going to face Jericho at next ppv. While the other situations didnt have fans knowing the direction they will gonna go in next. But how this was done was way more entertaining then previous ones I've seen people compare it too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

JJKING13 said:


> First time poster. My 8 year old son and I attended. We had a great time. I’ve been to other promotions shows so I have a basis for comparison. This event definitely had a different feel in a positive way. If you get a chance to go to a live show, do it. With the smaller venues there really isn’t a bad seat in the house. The 3 hour show was over before we realized it - you feel engaged. Nothing is perfect and everyone has their own views and opinion. Going to a live event strengthened our preference of AEW and if they make this thing work they will gain fans over time as there were a fair amount of kids in attendance (on a school night) who all appeared to be engaged and truly enjoying themselves.


glad you and your kid enjoyed it mate 

i hear its very good live - so, I‘m pretty jealous!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

rbl85 said:


> That level of bias XD


So because someone has a preference they must be biased? Unbelievable.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

JJKING13 said:


> First time poster. My 8 year old son and I attended. We had a great time. I’ve been to other promotions shows so I have a basis for comparison. This event definitely had a different feel in a positive way. If you get a chance to go to a live show, do it. With the smaller venues there really isn’t a bad seat in the house. The 3 hour show was over before we realized it - you feel engaged. Nothing is perfect and everyone has their own views and opinion. Going to a live event strengthened our preference of AEW and if they make this thing work they will gain fans over time as there were a fair amount of kids in attendance (on a school night) who all appeared to be engaged and truly enjoying themselves.


Thank you. I think if our friends The Wood and Dude would go to a live AEW show and experienced that raw energy that doesn't translate onto TV that well, they would feel differently.


----------



## JJKING13 (Jan 11, 2020)

Gh0stFace said:


> Thank you. I think if our friends The Wood and Dude would go to a live AEW show and experienced that raw energy that doesn't translate onto TV that well, they would feel differently.


With the smaller venues you have a closer view than you would think from the least expensive seats (which were $20 for Southaven/Memphis) so you get bang for your buck. Now that I know how they film the show I could have spent less for a great view and been on TV for more than half of the broadcast (for humble brag purposes).


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Orange Cassidy changing the game
> 
> kids love him / smarks love him / adults love him
> 
> ...


This is great.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Gh0stFace said:


> Thank you. I think if our friends The Wood and Dude would go to a live AEW show and experienced that raw energy that doesn't translate onto TV that well, they would feel differently.


At this point they would need to pay me.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Well we agree on Private Party. Those guys fucking suck ass.


That stupid scream Isiah does completely turns me off to them. If they got rid of that they would be passable imo.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Marq Quen should go to Tom Prichard’s school.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

BigCy said:


> That stupid scream Isiah does completely turns me off to them. If they got rid of that they would be passable imo.


This. Fun little team but that screaming shit has got to go. I chuckled the first time....now it just makes me cringe.


----------

